#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-03
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January02 edited
<MarkDude> Can we argue about some sort of crap tonight? Just for old times sake :D
 * MarkDude kids, because he is a kidder
<sn9> crap crap crap crap crap crap crap
<MarkDude> stbuurto,  are you a  burrito?
<stbuurto> No now you have made hungry.
<MarkDude> Sorry. Hello, nice to meet you
<stbuurto> I did not realize that I added an extra u in my I'd usually Stburto
<stbuurto> And it is nice to meet you as well.
<MarkDude> Np, I want to say hello to new folks and such
<stbuurto> I am new to all of this ubuntu stuff so appreciate all the kindly advice you van give
<MarkDude> Sure, what interests you?
<MarkDude> Or do you think sounds interesting
<stbuurto> I am trying setup ubuntu server and got great advice at the ubuntu hour
<stbuurto> Drew asked me to help out on hosting the PA ubuntu hour
<stburto> I am getting Coloquy setup on my different platforms.
<MarkDude> What sort of machine are you putting it on?
<sn9> colloquy is an irc client for mac os x
<sn9> and iphone
<stburto> Thats what I am using on both platforms
<stburto> Just learning how to use it.
<stburto> I am a disbled/retired geek from a different era
<stburto> I started with the command line and now I am back to it.
<sn9> heh
<stburto> Has anyone on the forum rooted a Nook before?
<wjimenez5271> Hi everyone, just wanted to introduce myself real quick
<wjimenez5271> I am a systems admin from Mountain View, CA and wanted to check out the CA Ubuntu team
<stburto> I got two of them for my birthday and would like to open one of them up to use apps and possibly develop apps as well.
<stburto> wj, welcome, what systems do you admin for?
<wjimenez5271> linux primarily
<wjimenez5271> lots of centos 5
<wjimenez5271> but I am adding more ubuntu machines to the mix
<wjimenez5271> :-)
<sn9> stburto: from what i understand, rooting the nook is pretty straightforward, but i have not examined one
<stburto> I lived in MV some time ago. A very nice community. I volunteered at KMVT for a while.
<wjimenez5271> Yes, my wife and I are really enjoying it here
<stburto> I live in Palo Alto and have volunteered at the Media Center here but not for some time.
<wjimenez5271> very cool, Palo Alto is great too
<stburto> Are you aware of the ubuntu hour that is scheduled in different locations including the Red Rock coffee shop in MV/
<MarkDude> Hello wjimenez5271
<MarkDude> And once the weather gets better, we shall have geeknics in full swing, we may have one at the Hacker Dojo in a month or 2
<wjimenez5271> thanks MarkDude
<wjimenez5271> no I didn't
<wjimenez5271> that sounds very interesting
<seidos> does anybody have some base code for a bot?
<seidos> my bot isn't connecting :(
<sn9> supybot seems a popular base, at least on freenode
<wjimenez5271> Hey all, I have to run it was nice talking to you
<wjimenez5271> take care
<MarkDude> later wjimenez5271
<MarkDude> Come back again :)
 * MarkDude agrees with sn9  supybot has worked better for me
<MarkDude> eggdrop stuff not as well
 * MarkDude needs to get his GKbot working for #GidgetKitchen again
<sn9> some bots are in perl
<MarkDude> seidos, what sort of plugins did you want/use?
<seidos> MarkDude, not looking for plugins, just want something robust that can connect O_o
<seidos> i wonder if i could connect the bot through xchat, heh
<seidos> trying to connect the bot i have through a terminal isn't working
 * MarkDude has had better luck with Karmic than other ubuntu versions
<MarkDude> Youare doin the use terminal to switch to another user routine?
<MarkDude> 1/3 of the nicks in the channel are bots- we should ask one of them :D
<MarkDude> sorry 1/10
<MarkDude> 10% duh
<jdeslip> Greetings from Moony Florida everyone
<seidos> ah, it looks like i got it working.  it had a sleep command for some reason
<seidos> MarkDude, same here.  i am considering trying to upgrade to 10.04, but i don't know, i probably will keep a copy of karmic on a usb stick just in case.  if it fails i'll take it to the noisebridge and/or ubuntu hour
<seidos> greetings jdeslip
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<grantbow> greetings
<seidos> greetings grantbow
<grantbow> hi seidos
<seidos> i'm at the san francisco zen center
<seidos> they have a "hacker school" here that is starting up
<seidos> there are 4 of us here
<grantbow> url?
<sn9> jdeslip: you're in FL?
<jdeslip> sn9: ya, visiting my parents
<sn9> figures
<seidos> grantbow, there's no official url yet.  there's a "live journal page" if you're interested.
<grantbow> seidos, civil hackers at http://hscool.livejournal.com meeting at sfzc.org? sounds fun
<seidos> grantbow, yeah, it's cool
<grantbow> I wonder how many people will be idling straight through the meeting - zen style
<seidos> nobody
<seidos> though i am trying to be mindful of my breath, zen style
<grantbow> I meant of the nicks in the channel how many won't be saying anything
<sn9> let's wake a few up
<sn9> [Sun 2011-01-02 06:20:48 PM PST] * Users on #ubuntu-us-ca: stburto stbuurto seidos jiboumans jdeslip pleia2 Flannel jledbetter nhaines @ChanServ grantbow mcgrof jussi [reed] paulproteus_ jamalta DarkwingDuck locobot_2 jtatum Eureka czajkowski itnet7 esrrms Yasumoto erichammond coherence YokoZar nUboon2Age MarkDude wjimenez5271 crashsystems1 ubuntulog_ aaditya outofjungle sn9 crashsystems
<grantbow> lol
<grantbow> that's one way
<YokoZar> fffffffffffff
<sn9> uu
<grantbow> Happy Holidays!
<outofjungle> happy new years everyone :)
<outofjungle> grantbow, long time no see.. how have you been?
<grantbow> pretty good, and you?
<grantbow> T - 25 minutes and counting
<seidos> grantbow, ohhhh, you're talking about the ca meeting.
<outofjungle> i'm doing pretty good too, looking forward to go to work tomorrow ;)
<grantbow> haha
<grantbow> if I could count...
<jdeslip> grantbow: how was your holidays?
<grantbow> jdeslip: pretty good, and yours?
<jdeslip> grantbow: Pretty good. Still going. I come back to Cali on Wednesday.
<MarkDude> emobot? Makes me think of a bot with white powder on its face :)
<MarkDude> sn9,  the mass-ping works, but does ChanServ need be included?
<rww> Don't want it to feel left out of the pingspam, MarkDude. It might kick us all.
<sn9> it's just a paste
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Bots ignore their name if it is not the 1st word, good thing Eureka has been warned
<grantbow> it's configurable on supybot
<grantbow> s/on/with/
<jdeslip> almost meeting time...
 * pleia2 waves
<jdeslip> please stand up if you are here for the meeting
 * sn9 sits on a highchair
<sn9> waaaaaaaaaa
<jdeslip> OK ----- Lets Begin -----
<pleia2> I can't be here for long, nasty headache is making looking at my screen quite unpleasant :)
<jdeslip> Since pleia2 can't be here long we are going to start with her two agenda items and do announcements at the end
<jdeslip> The first topic is scale9x planning
<jdeslip> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/
<pleia2> I just added this because I'm going to request the conference pack from canonical this week, and that reminded me that we need to flesh out our wiki page and start seeing who is going
<grantbow> cool
<jdeslip> We have a basic wiki page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<pleia2> I bought my scale ticket, will be buying my plane ticket soon (hopefully tomorrow), I know some others are carpooling down
<sn9> me! me! me!
<jdeslip> If you are planning to come and work at the booth, please add your name there.  Also, we are looking for volunteers to step up and flesh out that page
<jdeslip> (I'm hoping to get in on some norcal carpool action)
<grantbow> I'm not sure if I can go yet.
<pleia2> also, who should we send the conference pack to? I'm flying so I'm clearly not a good choice
<pleia2> we can see who down in LA is going, probably send to someoen down there
<jdeslip> If you haven't registered you can use the code that eric set up for us to get 50% off UBUCA
<erichammond> What is the schedule for setting up the booth?
<sn9> only 50?
<grantbow> erichammond: thanks!
<jdeslip> sn9: do you have a better code?
<sn9> no
<sn9> but last year the cinf pack included tickets
<sn9> *conf
<grantbow> well, then...
<jdeslip> erichammond: I am not sure about the setup schedule yet
<erichammond> I'm trying to figure out how early I would have to show up if I volunteered to bring anything.  I'm not an early morning person.
<jdeslip> can anyone from last year tell us what the schedule was like?
 * MarkDude will be carpooling down
<MarkDude> jdeslip, for the floor?
<grantbow> last year's wiki page is quite detailed
<MarkDude> Attending the sessions is hard due to so many to choose from
<MarkDude> for the floor, it would be much easier this year if people could sort some details around differing sessions
<pleia2> ok, sounds like we need to get some questions answered these next few days
<grantbow> MarkDude: eric asked about setup
<jdeslip> Looks like setup was was 9am on saturday
<pleia2> who exactly got our booth, it is confirmed right?
<sn9> grantbow: where is he?
 * MarkDude talked to Gareth a while ago
<MarkDude> meaning months
<pleia2> MarkDude: want me to follow up with him?
<MarkDude> Yes
<pleia2> ok, will do
<pleia2> I will add details to the wiki once I confirm
<MarkDude> He said we were included - since we were so nice
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> so I'll also ask about setup time and everything
 * MarkDude will bring Penguin suit
<pleia2> yay!
<jdeslip> Sounds good
<MarkDude> most likely I may be doing other stuff and cant help much
<pleia2> no worries
<pleia2> next agenda item? we can pick up scale stuff throughout the week
<MarkDude> As always i am willing to talk or speak about some sort of crap
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<jdeslip> Ok, so, again, add your name to the wiki page if you are coming.  And if you have time, flesh out the page....
<jdeslip> Moving on.
<jdeslip> I think I'll just let pelia2 take this one
<jdeslip> err pleia2
<pleia2> ok, so next agenda item is the team images sharing options
<pleia2> we discussed this on list since our last meeting, and based on responses I came up with this proposal: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-January/001538.html
<pleia2> it gives us local, under our control copies, PLUS picasca/flickr which is good for displaying and from a social media angle
<pleia2> thoughts?
<jdeslip> I like the plan.
<erichammond> I don't know that I'm going to be taking many photos for the group, but my preference would be to have my photos be under my control (Flickr, Smugmug, ...) with some sort of sharing with the group similar to how planet republishes blog entries.
<erichammond> Not sure if anything like that exists.
<jdeslip> Once the pics are dumped somewhere safe and controlled and future proof then flickr/picasa adds a nice social layer
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/Demographics%20Cali%20Team.png
<pleia2> unfortunately the problem we've had is people having them under their control on blogs and flickr have a tendancy of disappearing
<pleia2> their blog moves, their free number of flickr photos rotate them out of public view...
<grantbow> both is better :-)
 * MarkDude thinks we should take the media and have it linked so folks can check it from Facebook, etc
<jdeslip> You can always have your own picasa/flickr account as well
<MarkDude> that pic is from the Cali Facebook insights
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jdeslip> You don't *have* to also contribute the pics to the group pool.  But, you have the option.
<pleia2> yeah, I'd say this is the option for people who want to contribute to the group pool
<pleia2> erichammond: I'd say for those photos which stay under personal control, you add a link to the event wiki pointing to them
<pleia2> jdeslip: does picasca have rss feeds?
<jdeslip> pleia2: I *think* so
<pleia2> flickr does, we could always run a second planet for photos too, depending on how flexible the feeds are
<jdeslip> Yep, it does.
<pleia2> cool, we should look into that
<jdeslip> That would be pretty cool
<pleia2> so have a team flickr/picasca, then maybe see if we can have feeds for individuals who would rather keep them under their own control, add them all the the image planet
<pleia2> and I'll configure the upload place on the linode so we can store our local copies, just give me a nudge if you want access
<pleia2> so now the question is... flickr or picasca?
<pleia2> *picasa
<jdeslip> - maybe we can add a message encouraging people to add them to the local directory when they add to flickr/picasa for logevity's sake
<pleia2> I don't care either way
<pleia2> jdeslip: yeah
<jdeslip> I don't care a whole lot.  But, I do prefer picasa because I use it already.  (I'm sure others already use flickr)
<jdeslip> Also, we did say we were going to make an effort to use Google apps
<sn9> doesn't need to be either. just upload the images to the wiki
<pleia2> I prefer flickr because I'm familiar with the interface, but picasa is probably fine
<jdeslip> aaditya: have an opinion?
<pleia2> no google app engine option for this at this time
<erichammond> Do either have easy automated upload from Ubuntu?
<pleia2> we spoke before I sent out the ideas list
<grantbow> I prefer flickr given a choice
<sn9> works for 'pedia
<erichammond> (command line)
<pleia2> erichammond: both can upload easily from fspot
<pleia2> there is probably a CLI option anyway, they have APIs
<pleia2> s/anyway/too
<jdeslip> the google cli stuff lets you upload to picasa
<jdeslip> (from command line)
<grantbow> sn9: timtowtdi but we are talking about organizing in a central place
<sn9> google cli?
<erichammond> I looked for cli for Flickr a while back (years?) and didn't find anything.
<pleia2> sn9: the ubuntu wiki does not have unlimited space, it's ok to upload a couple photos per event but it's a huge strain on the wiki which is already limping along
<jdeslip> (http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/ - it is really sweet in general)
<pleia2> they semi-routinely clear out big/unlinked/outdated wiki attachments, so its not a permanent solution anyway
<grantbow> good to know
<pleia2> grantbow: you know how they are, they probably haven't done it in a year :) but it is a concern to be noted
 * grantbow nods
<jdeslip> If this is a really just a vote now about picasa-flickr perhaps we should vote on the list.  Or... just vote now officially ;)
<jdeslip> (but there aren't too many folks here tonight)
<pleia2> maybe just bring it on list, I'd also like to look into erichammond's comment about the possiblity that there isn't a flickr CLI upload option
<erichammond> It's not clear to me what Flickr/Picasa would be used for.  If it's for the photo planet, then perhaps multiple services with an RSS feed would fit in.
<erichammond> Gotta run. Taking the kids to "Tangled".
<grantbow> looks like a cli exists
<pleia2> erichammond: loco.ubuntu.com has a display images option that works with flickr or picasca
<pleia2> plus it gives us a way to go back and browse past event photos, etc
<grantbow> erichammond: have fun!
<pleia2> Tangled is great, enjoy!
<grantbow> one way to flickr cli: http://lifehacker.com/262311/automatically-upload-a-folders-photos-to-flickr
<jdeslip> OK - so we will vote on the list in the next week or so.
<pleia2> does picasca have image tags like flickr does?
<pleia2> sound good
<pleia2> I am going to go take care of my head now :)
<jdeslip> ya, it does - name tags
<jdeslip> ok, feel better
<grantbow> pleia2: take care :-)
<BrightAmbition> hi
<jdeslip> OK, so those were the only official agenda items.  Does anyone have something to add?  Or should we do the announcements?
<MarkDude> Add Facebook to the overall plan
<sn9> why?
<jdeslip> MarkDude: What do you mean by that?
 * MarkDude suggests that is how a big % of the people I deal with interact
<grantbow> an important site, but still a walled garden
<MarkDude> professional types
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/Demographics%20Cali%20Team.png
<MarkDude> That is from the page
<MarkDude> Having done this at ZA, we had 1000s of eyeballs seeing what we did
<MarkDude> Social media worked well to get some folkks involved
<BrightAmbition> Wow
<grantbow> it is an important consideration
<MarkDude> We should take the pics, however we have them, and allow people to consume them on FB
<BrightAmbition> You guys need more chicks there
<MarkDude> NOT require ANYONE to go there
<jdeslip> Is there a way to link pics from flickr/picasa to the facebook page?
<MarkDude> That stat stands out
<MarkDude> jdeslip,  yes there is
<jdeslip> Then we should do it I think
<BrightAmbition> hmm....
<jdeslip> Sounds like the best use of the facebook page that I have heard so far :)
<jdeslip> Any other comments or items of discussion?
<grantbow> MarkDude: is it easy and automatic to link pics from flickr/pacasa to the facebook page?
<MarkDude> jdeslip, maybe you can write a disclaimer about FB being a walled garden
<jdeslip> grantbow: he said yes above
<grantbow> doing it is one thing, easy and automatic are often another
<MarkDude> One is easier than the other I believe
<grantbow> good enough, thanks
<jdeslip> MarkDude: People know what facebook is... If they choose to use it anyway, so be it.  No need to preach against facebook... on facebook.
 * MarkDude will find the detail, just wanted to make sure the group was copacetic :D
<grantbow> thanks for mentioning this
<MarkDude> jdeslip,  that would be for our site - where we have a link
<MarkDude> FOSS is great - when we dont do it, we should acknowledge it
<jdeslip> That might be reasonable
<MarkDude> Not that we are bad, just point out ogg is better than mp3
<MarkDude> one sentence or two, keeps us honest IMHO :)
<jdeslip> OK, I think when put the link up you can be in on deciding the language
<jdeslip> (as well as anyone else that cares)
<jdeslip> OK, lets move to announcements
<BrightAmbition> Why can't it be more than 1 language?? idk just saying. Maybe not a good thing idk
<grantbow> contributions of translations welcomed
<sn9> BrightAmbition: you can translate english to california-speak, ok?
<jdeslip> BrightAmbition: Language for what?
<BrightAmbition> I guess i'm trying to be social but i don't think it's working so i'ma shut up
<BrightAmbition> lol
<jdeslip> Anyone have any announcements?
 * BrightAmbition just nods and waves
<jdeslip> We forgot to mention the date of scale9x before: it is Feb 25-27
<sn9> good to know
 * BrightAmbition is lost & doesn't wanna bother asking what is being talked about
<sn9> i will be going several days earlier and leaving several days later, driving down with BrightAmbition and possibly whomever else might tolerate that
<BrightAmbition> tolerate what??
<BrightAmbition> ??
<jdeslip> 11.04 alpha2 is being released Feb 3.  (and banshee should be default then)
<sn9> BrightAmbition: being in L.A. several extra days
<BrightAmbition> Oh ok
<BrightAmbition> Sn9: did you even plan that yet like tickets & stuff??
<sn9> (and being around us for the drive down)
<grantbow> BrightAmbition: We are doing announcements before we close the formal part of the meeting I think.
<BrightAmbition> oh ok
<icarus_> banshee is standern in 11.04 huh
<jdeslip> Any more announcements?
<jdeslip> Ok, this concludes the meeting.  Thanks for coming everyone.  Next meeting is two weeks from today - Jan 19th.
<sn9> as for tickets, i think i'll wait until the group conference pack comes in before registering
<grantbow> Thanks everyone, thanks jdeslip.
<BrightAmbition> sn9: ok
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Jan 2nd, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Jan 16th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<sn9> hmm, my birthday
<jdeslip> It will be a special sn9 birthday bash
<sn9> can't beat last year
<BrightAmbition> Really??
<BrightAmbition> We were in the rain
<BrightAmbition> That's not a fun bday
<BrightAmbition> lol
<BrightAmbition> Hopefully your birthday this year will be better sn9
<sn9> uhm, this is Sacramento. same rain as here, pretty much
<BrightAmbition> Well at least we have a place to go inside to
<BrightAmbition> this time that is
<BrightAmbition> instead of standing outside
<sn9> let's just look forward to L.A.
<BrightAmbition> I know i am
<BrightAmbition> Haven't been to L.A since like 2001 or 2002
<BrightAmbition> wait no
<BrightAmbition> I'm wrong
<BrightAmbition> 2005
<BrightAmbition> But wasn't a good exeperience i think this time in L.A will be better though
<BrightAmbition> yikes
<BrightAmbition> uber typo
<BrightAmbition> oh well i guess you get what i mean sn9
<MarkDude> So can we BBQ at Scale?
 * MarkDude is going down there freelance again, my original plan was to rep for ZA :)
<BrightAmbition> BBQ... yum
<sn9> if aaditya goes, yum indeed
<BrightAmbition> wb
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January30 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January02 edited
<MarkDude> So is there anyone on this team that is mildly active on social media?
<seidos> social media?  like tv?
<seidos> IRC is social media...so yes!
 * MarkDude was thinking more like Facebook
<MarkDude> I know you are there, but you have that Universe to do all robed
<MarkDude> You know what I mean :)
<MarkDude> seidos, Are you going to CLS?
<seidos> yeah, i'm on facebook.  we're friends.
<seidos> MarkDude, what is CLS?
<MarkDude> http://clswest2011.eventbrite.com/
<MarkDude> The coolest things ever
<MarkDude> Last year we had ponies
<seidos> first time i've heard of it
<MarkDude> Well go
<seidos> if i had someone to go with, i would consider it.  but i really need to work on my programming.
<MarkDude> There are cool people there, I met some great idealists there
<MarkDude> Um, most of the people you saw at 7live will be there
<MarkDude> -jono  he is in Hungary or some silly place
<MarkDude> Gidget Kitchen has like 6 folks going
<seidos> i appreciate that, but them going isn't the same as going with me, know what i mean?
<seidos> maybe if i can convince a friend to go or something
<seidos> hmmm...dinner...
<seidos> well, i'll have to think about it.  i don't really need food...i gotta' read this article on Bodhisattva, Arahant, and "Buddhahood"
<MarkDude> There will be a Tea ceremony at the dinner at the Bohemian loft
<MarkDude> informal style, Mediterranean with casual music, possibly a dragon or two
<MarkDude> A couple of the session are offering enlightenment, or your $ back
<MarkDude> Its FREE :), go read now
<seidos> hey, so is the article i'm reading!  http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/authors/bodhi/arahantsbodhisattvas.html
<seidos> i have to make a decision if i want to apply to stay at the Zen Center here or not...
<seidos> i'll keep the link up, and read it later.
<MarkDude> Cool
<seidos> ah, won't finish tonight.
<seidos> see ya' soon
 * jussi grumbles at sn9
<jussi> Im not around in the middle of the night, the highlight was kinda pointless... ;)
 * jussi goes back to work
<sn9> [Sun 2011-01-02 11:53:44 PM PST] * jussi grumbles at sn9
<sn9> [Mon 2011-01-03 04:50:25 AM PST] <sn9> jussi: ?
<sn9> that was the point
 * sn9 can grumble too
<pleia2> nhaines: are you going to scale? I need someone down in socal to send the canonical conference pack to
<MarkDude> pleia2, if he is not. I have roughly half a million relatives down there that would be willing to help :D
<pleia2> MarkDude: I think we've got enough people near LA that we won't require that, but thanks :)
<MarkDude> Ok :)
<MarkDude> Did you have a preference on the two Ubuntu logos for the recruitment pic?
<pleia2> nope, I'm color-useless
<MarkDude> ok
<MarkDude> pleia2, grantbow >> Here is GK's proposed page regarding DBAN http://gidgetkitchen.org/wiki/index.php/DBAN
<MarkDude> We need a simpler landing page, and then a page that has more details
<MarkDude> The split of it will help not overwhelm folks, *and* allow them to get more info if they would like
<pleia2> might want to add a link to dban.org
<pleia2> and did you say something about this being used by some government agency or something?
<MarkDude> oops the intro did not get copypasta properly
<pleia2> "Darik's Boot and Nuke" is an unfortunately hackerish name, could be offset by $government_agency_that_gives_it_legitimacy uses this
<MarkDude> Good idea
<MarkDude> I re-added the link
<erichammond> How many of these should I bring to SCALE? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZDNZSI/
<pleia2> we've still got about 100 official pressed cds which I'll be bringing down
<MarkDude> Yay. co CD hassles :)
<pleia2> I don't have a machine which can burn on site, so we'll have to figure out what hardware is coming down too to make sure we can burn cds :)
 * MarkDude can offer his Strata machine
<MarkDude> It can evewn do dual layer DVD
<pleia2> cool
<MarkDude> It can be used for at least half of the time
<pleia2> can it stay at the table, or will you be running around with it?
 * MarkDude will just need it for a session or two
<MarkDude> Cali can have it the rest of the time
<MarkDude> I may not need it for even those sessions
 * MarkDude just requests that we note it as part of the GK mobile FOSS computer lab
 * MarkDude is always in PR mode, I apologize :D
<MarkDude> I can let the group have a 2nd machine from the lab, so there will be a solid backup option
<MarkDude> The Strata has a 512 graphics card, it can make some great eye candy
<MarkDude> The 2nd machine will most likely  be  a Dell Inspiron640m - it has a regular DVD burner
<MarkDude> I also have a 3rd string HP ugly machine- that can do DVDs, but is covered in stickers
<MarkDude> Count on at least 2 machines from GK
 * MarkDude may be hired by then, so I can't speak to where I will be busy at Scale yet
<MarkDude> And at least one picture op with me in Penguin suit can be arranged
 * MarkDude sounded like an ass saying the above sentence
<MarkDude> I might as well create a Mark Terranova fan-page on FB and just build a monument to my ego
<pleia2> we don't want a *picture* of you in a penguin suit, we want you in a penguin suit ;)
<MarkDude> Well yes, and you shall have it
 * MarkDude just realized he is now in the pantheon with Tron Guy
<MarkDude> Hey check it out, I have a pic with MarkDude in the Suit. I will hang it next to the pic with Tron Guy, and Antoine Dodson
<MarkDude> Run and tell that :)
 * MarkDude = Ron Burgundy
<MarkDude> lol
<erichammond> so... Do we want more blank CDs at SCALE?
<pleia2> I don't think we have an answer to that just yet, probably should ask some people who have gone in the past for some stats about how many we gave out last year
 * MarkDude was banned from the table last year, so I have no details :D
<MarkDude> Not really, there were enough folks that I was told I was not really needed
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-04
<seidos> any ideas why i can't kill [ssh-agent] <defunct>?
<seidos> i tried sudo kill -9 $pid and it won't die
<pleia2> what is the STAT? some are unkillable
<pleia2> probably D
<pleia2> Z is also unkillable
<seidos> Zs
<seidos> that's interesting, it says it was started with my username
<seidos> hmmm, well, it's a client, i won't worry about it
<seidos> sudo a2ensite $mynewsite returns ERROR: Site $mynewsite does not exist!  ideas?
<seidos> ack, haven't searched google
<nhaines> pleia2: I'll be at SCaLE but not (currently) on Friday.  It's okay to have the conference pack shipped to me.
 * MarkDude will be doing  "If Tux the Penguin offered you Kool-Aid, would you drink it?" at LUGOD on the 17th
<jtatum> mornin and such
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: mornin
<nUboon2Age> i take it jledbetter is *temporarily* back in VA?
<nUboon2Age> who all from the bay area are thinking of going to scale btw?]
<sn9> me
<sn9> (taking "from" loosely here)
<jtatum> yes, nUboon2Age, she is heading back now
<pleia2> nhaines: PM me your address? And will you be able to get it to an attendee for friday?
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: ping
<sn9> sproing
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: what other conf pack are you refering to? in RE scale
<sn9> "other"?
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: mentioned a conf pack that isn't from canonical
<sn9> the one from canonical last year included badges
<DarkwingDuck> Or rather, that you mentioned....
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh, the vender pack
<sn9> i understand they don't this year
<DarkwingDuck> that's what I thought but I wanted to make sure.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be calling and checking today.
<sn9> that's what i wanted to know
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<DarkwingDuck> I'll make calls today and find out. :)
<sn9> thx
<DarkwingDuck> oh pleia2, we also need some computers....
<DarkwingDuck> I wont have mine yet as it is still packed on the east coast.
<sn9> i thought it was the gulf coast
<DarkwingDuck> I was in Mississippi but, when I left it sent into storage in VA.
<sn9> ah
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> All I have is this POS computer.
<DarkwingDuck> laptop
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking we could use three desktops and two netbooks if people had them.
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu-Netbook and Ubuntu-Netbook
<DarkwingDuck> And, if we have another one having Server would be awesome... Last year we handed out soooooo many Server CDs
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah, at the meeting MarkDude said he'd have a few, we'll update the wiki as we get more people committing
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I was thinking this way we can kill those birds with one stone.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: can you add these proposals to the wiki?
<DarkwingDuck> yeah.
<DarkwingDuck> When I get back to my PC I'll get that up
<pleia2> yay, thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> We have a guess how many are coming down from up there?
<pleia2> not yet, the wiki has a sign up page which people are slowly filling in
<pleia2> I'm thinking it'll be like 10 or so
<DarkwingDuck> sweet
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, Cali Team can count on me for at least 2 laptops. The Strata I have has a 512 graphics card
<MarkDude> I may be able to help with a 3rd, I will know when we get closer. 2 tho for sure
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Mark. It will be good to see you again.
<MarkDude> You bet
 * MarkDude will be free lancing my trip to SoCal this year
 * MarkDude is assuming he will be hired within 2 months, I can wait till Summer to find the right match if need be
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-05
<pleia2> shipit request to canonical for the conference pack has been sent
 * pleia2 goes to catch train
<seidos> so i'm trying out 10.10 from a pressed cd.  first time after clicking "try ubuntu" the "processing icon" just looped
<seidos> it's working from a second attempt
<seidos> i wonder if i should create a bug for that glitch
<seidos> anyway, doesn't matter, the whole point was to upgrade to 10.04...better get working on that.
<jtatum> ok
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<MarkDude> http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<MarkDude> What do folks think of carrying apps on a usb drive?
<akk> I think it makes a lot of sense.
<MarkDude> Me too
<akk> For some apps it doesn't work so well, because they keep a lot of state (eclipse, openoffice)
<akk> but for others it works great.
 * MarkDude was doing the same thing using wine for the native MS pertable apps
<MarkDude> yep, like gpoddder would be great to have installed on a device
<akk> Portable apps are much easier on linux than on MS.
<akk> Most of them can be run in-place, without running some kind of installer first.
<akk> Or you can run a wrapper script that resets $HOME or comparable env variables.
<MarkDude> that is the intersting part to me
<MarkDude> use of ~
<akk> I'm in the middle of fighting that battle with eclipse -- trying to make an eclipse that isn't dependent on being in a particular user's homedir.
<nhaines> akk: symlink?
<akk> nhaines: I wondered if that might work, but the problem is, when you run it it writes various absolute paths in about 50 different places.
<akk> So even if you have a symlink, it might follow the symlink and write the real path, not the symlink one
<akk> so what I'm trying first is seeing if I can remove all the dirs that include those paths (and git exclude them) so eclipse will regenerate them for each user.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<MarkDude> akk I ran into the home problem trying to make a custom Severed Fifth install, I needed to have it write to various parts of $home
<MarkDude> There were too many variables that could mess it up, so i decided not to make something that was broken :)
<akk> Things like that can get fiddly, for sure.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<erichammond> I could bring to SCALE a Linksys WRT54GS (4 ports + wireless-G).
<erichammond> Were folks looking for something more substantial or would that be helpful?
<MarkDude> erichammond, it wont take up much space.. even if not used :)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<pleia2> erichammond: I think that'll be sufficient :)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<erichammond> My company can print a hundred or so 8.5"x11" foldable paper sleeves once somebody figures out the final new design.
<erichammond> Random thought: I use Ubuntu to control some networked digital security cameras at work.  If there was a spare computer, I might be able to set up a demo of such a security system with a couple cameras at the booth using open source software.
<pleia2> that would be really cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-06
<MarkDude> we had a troll come into #severedfifth
<MarkDude> Tried to insult Jono, by saying the university he went to was not very highly rated
<MarkDude> Swearing about it and everything.
<akk> That's a pretty lame way of insulting someone.
<MarkDude> The general reaction was like, hmm, really- you went to a university?
<MarkDude> ts cool dude
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> especially considering what his job is, and he makes loud music
<akk> I guess I could sort of see someone taunting an academic, like a theoretical physicist, with that (though it would still be lame).
 * MarkDude realized it might have been damaging to say he studied all the time, played sports, and did not associate with scandalous women
<akk> For most of us, whether we graduated from a top-ranked school is so irrelevant.
<MarkDude> akk well yes
<MarkDude> jono is my friend, but academic, no.
<MarkDude> that would ahve been a better insult
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> I was just reading an article in today's Slate about how the phrase "Harvard-educated" shows up massively more often in the press than "anywhere-else-educated"
<akk> like you don't see "Yale-educated" or "Stanford-educated" let alone "Cal State East Bay-educated".
 * MarkDude <<< Community college dropout
<MarkDude> Ivy league is a great phrase that folks *slip in*
 * MarkDude actually dealt with a fair amount of academia at UCSC a while ago. People used to say, he wont talk to you unless you graduated from ***** talk to this person - they ignore parts of academia
<akk> Google has a reputation for being like that -- caring which school people went to.
 * MarkDude has heard that also
 * MarkDude had an option to enter sideways to UCSC, and decided - that the main reason I would do it was for the paper, not the knowledge
<MarkDude> and that would take another more deserving persons spot
<akk> It's expensive, too, if you don't care that much about being there.
<akk> Though it seemed cheap at the time (I ended up at UCSC after leaving a more expensive school).
<akk> Now CSU is more expensive than UC was then.
<MarkDude> Yep, I would have prolly partied my way out of school
<MarkDude> If you have a good enough idea, academia will help, just need to find the right person. Once i knew that, I was good
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> http://zareason.posterous.com/panoramas-animated-gifs-from-the-tv-show-jono
<MarkDude> panoramas from the 7Live show
<MarkDude> and a couple of animated gifs
<MarkDude> pleia2, the pic of Beth Lynn is pretty good in the audience. Some of the folks were going nuts
<pleia2> haha, we are so excited :)
<MarkDude> I know - Beth Lynn almost too much
<MarkDude> Christian is doing the fist pump
<MarkDude> Teh teacher next to Beth Lynn looks like he is at a revival
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> no wonder they asked if we'd been drinking
<MarkDude> I have seen the light, and it cam from a Penguin
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> That and it was hella dudes
<MarkDude> I think one or two were drinking
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> I made some other gifs- one of Sunshine, and more of the crowd, but, i figured call it good
<MarkDude> 3 are covered under fair use, much more - not so much
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/2011/01/06/extra-extra-stoked-the-force-is-strong-is-strong-with-me-foss-star-wars-satire/
<seidos> anyone have experience with favicons?
<jledbetter> Making or including in the html?
<seidos> including in the html
<seidos> so html is necessary?
<seidos> i thought just put it in root folder of site and done
<jtatum> can do that, or can be linked using <link rel="shortcut icon">
<seidos> ah, that's the thing.  i got the favicon.ico file in root, but it doesn't work right.
<seidos> i don't get the link syntax.
<jledbetter> I link to it
<seidos> <link rel = $path>?
<seidos> and does it have to go in every page that is called?
<seidos> in order to show up?
<jtatum> link overrides favicon.ico
<jtatum> wikipedia article is good if you haven't seen it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon
<jtatum> especially note the browser support section
<seidos> right-o
<seidos> back to the grind
<jledbetter> jtatum, You and your wikipedia
<seidos> jtatum, actually, the wiki had the code i needed.  thanks.
<Scunizi> seidos: I've found if there is a directory for a theme then the favicon has to go in there (active theme) .. look for the current favicon
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-07
<seidos> well, looks like the website is back up.  yay
<izinucs> Hi all.. anyone want to help me through a busybox prompt back to the gui?
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Planet edited
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: did you make the calls?
<pleia2> huh, 39F this morning
<akk> 43 here. And brr.
<akk> oh, the analog one says more like 40-41.
<sn9> gnome panel applet says 39 here
<MarkDude> Bernie from Xo just contacted me. He has some good ideas about promoting the Sugar interface
<MarkDude> grantbow, ^^^^^ SUGAR
<MarkDude> He wants to know about putting it on other hardware
<MarkDude> If anyone else is interested- let me know
<pleia2> well, there are working sugar packages on fedora, so presumably you can put it on anything that'll run fedora :)
<pleia2> not sure about the status of the ubuntu packages, but I think they work
<MarkDude> That is what he would like to do - testing
<rww> oh yay, all the sugar stuff is in universe now, so you don't have to add a PPA any more
<MarkDude> Still a few bugs, from what he was saying
<rww> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sugar-remix" and you're done, apparently
<pleia2> rww: yeah :) I haven't tested it though
<pleia2> been meaning to toss up a VM to see how it goes
 * MarkDude will find out the deal, but it appears to be a papercuts deal\
<rww> me either. My natty box isn't broken enough, I might try it on there.
<pleia2> hehe
 * MarkDude just realized that rww volunteered to be the 1st tester- YAY!
<rww> I said "might" ;P
 * MarkDude will go tell bernie
<rww> I'm probably getting a Nook today, so there's a good chance I'll disappear off the Internet instead ;P
 * MarkDude is whistling so loudly and happily- he cant hear anything else
<pleia2> rww: oh, please tell me how you like it, I've heard such mixed things
<rww> pleia2: same. I'm hoping that the Barnes and Noble in WC 1) has test units I can play with first, 2) has Nooks in stock.
<rww> was debating getting a kindle, but they seem a little too locked down for my tastes :(
<pleia2> yeah, same
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/files/2010/11/Dude-natural-picture.gif
<MarkDude> How about that for my gotchi?
<jdeslip> rww: Nook color?
<jdeslip> rww: If so, you can root it to run any/all Android apps
<rww> jdeslip: nope, just the regular one
<rww> but yeah, had I been looking for a tablet PC, the nook color would have been a strong contender :)
<rww> Just got back from Barnes and Noble, in fact. They had test units, Nooks in stock, and very very helpful customer service people, so I got one :)
<rww> erm, a Nook, not a person.
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> You got a color one, or BW?
<akk> (They both look pretty cool, in different ways.)
<rww> black and white
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-08
<akk> Woo, small earthquake.
<pleia2> OMG!!
<pleia2> I FELT IT!!!
<pleia2> my first earthquake :D!!!
<akk> Congrats pleia2!
<akk> :)
<pleia2> 11th floor, it was actually quite strong here
<akk> Now you're a Real Californian.
<pleia2> :)
<rww> I didn't :(
<akk> It was small here (I was going to guess 3.8) but it lasted longer than I'd expect from something that small, so maybe it was bigger and closer to SF.
<akk> It'll be a few minutes before it shows up on USGS.
<pleia2> how exciting
<pleia2> I was like "what is that, earthquake? check #ubuntu-us-ca - yay akk!"
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> now twitter is... atweet
<akk> :)
<MarkDude> Its not a *real* earthquake unless it is over a 4.5
<akk> Oh, right, I should check twitter.
<MarkDude> or if you are in a building like pleia2
<pleia2> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc71506865.php
 * MarkDude feels that pleia2  has a blog post she will be writing
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> it was bouncy
<akk> Woo, 4.4
<MarkDude> They can roll, they dont just shake
<akk> and closer to me than you -- another Alum Rock one
<MarkDude> might have been a real one then
<akk> That area has been getting lots of little ones lately.
<akk> They've already downgraded it to 4.1, http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc71506865.php
<akk> USGS tends to do that, the first reports are always higher than the final ones.
<akk> The mail they sent me says 4.4 in the subject line, but when I go to the page it says 4.1.
<pleia2> yeah, it said 4.4 a few minutes ago on the page
<akk> And not really Alum Rock, it's southeast of there, but still along the Calaveras.
<akk> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc71506865.php
<akk> Wonder if that means the Hayward is getting ready for its Big One? (hope not)
<MarkDude> we are all floating on a thin crust over magma- what can ya do?
<akk> Wouldn't be so bad except part of the crust is moving <- this way and part is moving -> this way ...
<MarkDude> Well yes, and there is that slipping into the ocean thing
 * MarkDude knows that is not how plate tectonics, subduction, etc work
<MarkDude> Like tornadoes would be any better to deal with :)
<akk> I'd like to see one of those, from a safe distance.
 * MarkDude too
<MarkDude> not where I live tho
<akk> Also fireflies.
<akk> There was a tornado in Sunnyvale a while back! (maybe 7 years ago?)
 * MarkDude lived in a trailer in Concord and we had 74+mph winds
<akk> I was in Mountain View but we couldn't see it from our office windows.
 * MarkDude saw parts of the trailer blow off
<MarkDude> Cali team takes a step back in shock that I lived in a trailer
<MarkDude> Was there any damage to your building?
<akk> From the tornado, or the quake today? No in either case, though.
<MarkDude> Cool
<ryaxnb> zi felt my earth quake
<ryaxnb> nice quake
<ryaxnb> so was a 4.1 quake
<ryaxnb> wait, was near alum rock
<ryaxnb> but south?
<ryaxnb> thats very near Felton is it not?
<akk> Quite a bit south.
<ryaxnb> no wonder was a strong quake, map please>
<akk> No, way east of the coast.
<akk> South of Mt Hamilton.
<ryaxnb> felton not on coast
<akk> Pretty close, though.
<akk> You can get a map from the url that was pasted earlier.
<ryaxnb> yes, thats very close too
<ryaxnb> us
<ryaxnb> we're north and east of santa cruz
<ryaxnb> the quake is south and east of sanjose and north and east of us
<Ademan> what's up with dvlug tonight? no one's here...
 * MarkDude ended up flaking
<MarkDude> I was there yesterday
<MarkDude> will be there tomorrow
<Ademan> what's tomorrow? and isn't today friday? or am I nuts?
 * MarkDude is meeting jono to see about getting set up to stream his show on the 22nd
<MarkDude> we were doing some tests at La Scala last night
<Ademan> grantbow: ping!
 * MarkDude thinks his volunteering down at the shelter may have taken extra long. I think he is putting bows on kitties today
<MarkDude> Or cleaning orphans or sumthin
<akk> heh
<seidos> i'm trying to get this silly hp media lcd tv working with ubuntu, but it doesn't look like it's going to work
<seidos> proprietary systems make me sad :(
<seidos> ah well, wasted enough time on it, time to move on to greener pastures!
 * seidos moseys
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: did you make the calls?
<sn9> hmmm:
<sn9> [Sat 2011-01-08 07:14:02 AM PST] * [DarkwingDuck] idle 58:46:54, signon: Thu Dec 23 12:10:20
 * MarkDude loves hummingbirds. I really do. There is one of them that stops by, and says hello quite frequently. I consider it a friend of mine
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-02
<pleia2> meeting in 14 minutes :)
<Faqtotum> 7 minutes
<pleia2> ok, meeting time, who all is here for it?
 * eps waves
<pleia2> I guess everyone is still out enjoying 2012 :)
<pleia2> hey eps
<eps> Hey Lyz
<MarkDude> \o
<pleia2> well, we can have a quick meeting then :)
 * MarkDude is here ready to talk about how those Mayans were WRONG
<MarkDude> (hopefully)
<pleia2> haha, ubuntu stuff first
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12January01
<pleia2> so our only agenda item is SCALE10x coming up later this month (just 3 weeks away!)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> our wiki page is coming together, we have a few booth volunteers, I'll be making sure we have all the items on our list
<pleia2> I requested the CDs today (hopefully they can get them to us on time), and Darkwing has the conference pack that he wasn't able to use for the Libertopia event
<pleia2> we have our booth assignment (booth #4) and all the conference paperwork, so we're good to go on the SCALE side
<eps> Is there a floor plan somewhere?
<pleia2> the exhibitor pack came with one, I can email it to you
<eps> I was just surprised it wasn't in an obvious place on their web site.
<eps> Can you be more specific about your requests for a network switch and ethernet cables?
<ariley> happy new year all!
<pleia2> eps: such as?
<pleia2> speed doesn't matter, it'll all be slow
<eps> Do you need gigabit, or is 10/100 OK?
<pleia2> ok, I'll add that to the wiki page
<eps> What cable lengths are you looking for?
<pleia2> ok, updated, 10+ ft
<pleia2> (that will give us a lot of slack, but better that than not!
<nhaines> eps: the SCALE floorplan is available in the printed programs that are handed out during the event.
<pleia2> thanks eps
<eps> Does CD sleeve artwork need to be updated?
<pleia2> nope, it has 11.10 on it
<pleia2> it'll need to be updated once 12.04 comes out though
 * pleia2 doublechecks that
<nhaines> This might be an excellent time to update it, though, because then overprints can be used in the future.
<pleia2> yeah, good idea
<eps> Is there anything we need to know about Ubucon?
<pleia2> adding that to my todo list now
<nhaines> I would still accept an extra speaker, but everything is proceeding normally.
<pleia2> Darkwing said he got word from jono that we could get 300 or so CDs from Canonical's shipit (or whatever it's called for approved teams now), hopefully reducing our need to burn a lot, but his internet access has been spotty and I haven't heard from him, so I just went ahead and requested that many from shipit directly, we'll see how it goes
<pleia2> I might follow up with jono on Tuesday when he's back to work
<pleia2> cool, thanks nhaines
<pleia2> for anyone who hasn't booked their hotel room yet - conference rates are at $109/night but the site told me I had to book by Jan 5th
<pleia2> so if you're waiting, don't wait too long :)
<eps> If you're staying at the Hilton, you might want to register for this promotion: http://www.hhonors.com/MorePoints
<pleia2> thanks eps
<pleia2> I'll be hosting an Ubuntu Hour next week in SF, on the 11th: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1469/detail/
<pleia2> anyone have any other comments, announcements, anything?
 * MarkDude wants folks to keep eye out for pangolin suit
<pleia2> oh my :)
<MarkDude> That is all from me. Looking forwad to seeing everyone at Scale
<pleia2> thanks MarkDude
<pleia2> ok, I think we'll wrap this up then
<pleia2> thanks everyone! Happy New Year :)
<MarkDude> Meeting over?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> now you can talk about the mayans
<MarkDude> Maybe next year...
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know of any easy way to search every file in a directory for certain text via command line?
<bkerensa> It would be easy when I'm trying to convert packages so I dont have to open each one and look around ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, January 15th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<ishimeru> hello
<ishimeru> Does anyopne know if the ubuntu cali team will get a group discount code for Scale this year?
<pleia2> ishimeru: yes, half off with: UBUCO
<Faqtotum> those who will staff the booth can get in free, up to a certain number, i think
<pleia2> yeah, that's a separate code
<pleia2> details on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<ishimeru> Thank you!
<jyo> bkerensa: ls piped to grep?
<pleia2> grep has a recursive function
<pleia2> (I assumed he had already figured it out though, that question was ages ago :))
<pleia2> broder: good luck! (not that you need it :))
<broder> thanks :)
<pleia2> broder just became an Ubuntu Core Dev \o/
<pleia2> I think this calls for a Thirsty Bear visit after our Ubuntu Hour next Wednesday!
<broder> i'll be out of down next week :(
<pleia2> aww
<pleia2> raincheck then :)
<broder> sure
<pleia2> Gareth, nhaines - I saw Gareth ask the other day for Ubucon speakers to submit their talks to the CFP system, still want us to do that?
<philipballew> Did I miss anything big at the meeting last night>
<pleia2> nah, just talked about SCALE: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/02/%23ubuntu-us-ca.html
<philipballew> on the list of items. it asks for a switch. Is there a reason one can not just bring a router?
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> routers tend to be more expensive, but since they do *more* than a switch it's fine if someone has a router instead
<pleia2> so... "switch or better" :)
<philipballew> well I have like 4 just sitting in my dorm room. I can bring my wrt with ddwrt probably, but it doesnt have 5 ports in the back
<pleia2> how many does it have?
<pleia2> we'd like to have at least 5, so more is fine
<philipballew> it has 4, I can bring several and run them together. but thats all
<pleia2> ok, well bring one of the ones with 4, unless someone else signs up to bring a bigger one
<philipballew> okay. ill see whats up. and i can bring a laptop with lubuntu as well. I did that last year.
<philipballew> and i have like 10 server cd's ill bring as well
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-03
<Gareth> something to remember for network equipment you're bringing...each booth is on its own segmented VLAN, you can not have your own wireless on the show floor as it will interfer with the show wireless network.
<pleia2> yeah, I put "no wifi" in the comment section of our need for a swtich :)
<pleia2> Gareth: see above, I'm an Ubucon speaker, want me to fill out CFP thingy?
 * pleia2 needs to get a photo and bio too
<Gareth> yes please.  You already registered as a speaker, so you can use the same account and just submit another submission.
<pleia2> k, on it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Gareth> thank you.
<Gareth> pleia2: do you know what time you're speaking during the UbuCon?
<pleia2> Gareth: I am pretty sure I'll be the first slot of the day, whether that's 9 or 10AM we'd have to ask nhaines :)
<Gareth> okay.
<pleia2> and my flight gets in before 11:30PM on Thursday so I'll actually get to sleep before my talk this year \o/
<Gareth> Nope.  afraid not.  Thursday is the drinking contest in the bar.
<pleia2> lol
 * Gareth sits and waits for nhaines to show up
<pleia2> http://www.creativeartscharter.org/news/fire.asp
<Gareth> just saw your post on twitter about that.  thats not good. :(
<pleia2> this school is one of the Partimus schools (in fact, such a shining example of success that it's one of the two schools I highlight in my SCALE talk)
<pleia2> the Linux systems are ok, but it's really devistating for the school :(
<Gareth> yeah.  do they know what the cause was?
<pleia2> it was a fire in a nearby residential building
<pleia2> 5-alarm fire, there hasn't been one of those in SF for a long time, I could see the smoke from the other side of the golden gate bridge (we were coming home from north bay, I didn't know what it was until later)
<Gareth> yikes.
<jyo> woah fire
<nhaines> Gareth, pleia2: pleia2 speaks at 9am.  :)
<nhaines> I'm still waiting to get confirmation from all my speakers, I'm going to start making phone calls today.
<nhaines> Also there should be a semicolon in that sentence.
<Gareth> cool.  any objection to me adding pleia2 to the schedule now?
<nhaines> Gareth: no, go ahead.
<Gareth> published.
<nhaines> Gareth: do you want me to enter in my Q&A session thing?  I think we did that last year (and I want it on the schedule either way).
<nhaines> I won't have a pretty new photo until the weekend though.  :P
<Gareth> yeah.  if you can.
<nhaines> Yeah, I have all the copy ready, so no problem.
<nhaines> Gareth: any room preference when I submit this?
<Gareth> you can leave it blank...I'll update it.
<nhaines> Plot to find out which room Ubucon is in failed!  ;)
<nhaines> Okay, submitted.
<Gareth> You can look at the main schedule and it will tell you :)
<nhaines> Gareth: Great.  :)  Also, is there a place where I can update my speaker info for this year?  I'm not finding it.
<nhaines> Nevermind, I did find it.
<Gareth> okay cool
<Gareth> brb
<MarkDude> Greatings Cali
<MarkDude> or greetings
<Gareth> back
<Faqtotum> forth
<Faqtotum> prolog
<Faqtotum> lisp
<MarkDude> dragon, photshoot is set up for the 28th
<MarkDude> Yay, zombies
<dragon> Sounds good!
 * dragon wonders if he'd be a zombie by 28th
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-04
<Gareth> nhaines: where do we stand with the rest of the UbuCon talks?
<raevol> pleia2: you awake?
<raevol> hmm, nevermind, will send you an email
<raevol> philipballew: you awake?
<philipballew> yes i am raevol whats up?
<raevol> doesn't scale have a twitter?
<philipballew> yeah. I think I follow them. ill grab the link
<raevol> schweet thanks
<raevol> my google-fu is failing me
<philipballew> http://twitter.com/socallinuxexpo
<raevol> and by that i mean i didn't click the twitter link on their website -_-
<raevol> thank you very much though
<philipballew> no problem. will you be there?
<raevol> yes :D just registered
<raevol> also volunteering at the ubuntu booth
<philipballew> I will see you at the booth then
<raevol> :D
<philipballew> Scale speech accepted!
<philipballew> im all good to go
<philipballew> added and everything
<nhaines> Gareth: Attempting to line up one more, and waiting for verification on the other.
<nhaines> Gareth: I just realized that I should probably just submit the lightning talk session under myself, similarly to the Q&A session.
<Gareth> nhaines: is everyone but one registered in the CFP system?
<Gareth> nhaines: yeah. that works.  Once the lightning talk session is submitted, I can approve it and post it.
<nhaines> The other speaker hasn't gotten back to me.  I'm sure he will be there and can do it, but I like to be sure.
<Gareth> How many speakers haven't registered and submitted their talks yet?
<nhaines> One, and potentially one more if I can line up another talk.
<Gareth> okay
<nhaines> (Also known as "one, but hopefully I can make it two.")  :D
<Gareth> hm. don't see any additional UbuCon talks.
<Gareth> Just see you and pleia2
<nhaines> And another speaker who hasn't confirmed, and I am persuing another speaker.
<Gareth> ah okay. I see.
<MarkDude> Here is a link to me in the flashmob http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1YxO64VgmE I am a few steps behind.
<akk> Cool! That's just rehearsal, right?
<akk> BTW, my cape gooseberry did survive the freeze and seems fine.
<MarkDude> Yes akk, the rest of it only sorta has me in background
<MarkDude> to hide my crappy danicin'
<MarkDude> I had 2 plants die, and one die by half
<MarkDude> Lost about 20 cherries
<akk> Wow, gooseberrocalypse!
<akk> Glad one's still at least partly alive.
<MarkDude> Well, I have 4 that are perfect
<MarkDude> they have very few cherries tho
<akk> Your dancing looks like it would be fine for a flash mob.
<akk> I think everybody lags behind a little while they're learning a routine.
<MarkDude> thx
<MarkDude> some lag more than others
<MarkDude> ;)
<MarkDude> Should I get the sirt for D now?
<nhaines> pleia2: hooray for Simcoe!  \o/
 * MarkDude is going to Chuckie Cheese now - lol
<akk> Sure, go ahead on the shirt -- we're home now.
<akk> Chuckee cheese, woo
 * akk wants pizza, but preferably at a somewhat quieter place than that
<nhaines> Also Chuck-E-Cheeze pizza tastes like greasy cardboard.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-05
<grantbow_> noiselugis
<grantbow_> oops. noiselug is going on now
<MarkDude> nhaines, you are correct, the food is horrible, we had none.
<MarkDude> Just played games there
<akk> I had excellent pizza!
<MarkDude> I had all sorts of fun
<pleia2> having trouble editing these svgs to update them
<pleia2> argh inkscape :)
 * pleia2 discovers layers
 * akk was fighting with inkscape last night, but eventually emerged triumphant
<pleia2> apparently these had locked layers, which I needed to unlock first :)
<pleia2> pushed up new revision of the sleeves to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/2010branding-sleeves
<pleia2> includes checkmarks for 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10
<jyo> We should find and hoard cheap DVD-Rs now in anticipation of 12.04.
<pleia2> jyo: they probably won't break the 700M barrier with 12.04
<pleia2> the news was simply that they're allowed to, don't plan on it until 12.10 really
<dragon> pleia2, jtatum: My ubuntu-california-website membership is expiring!
<philipballew> dragon, you can renew it
<philipballew> i did that for a membership this week, dont worry :)
<dragon> philipballew: apparently ubuntu-california-website requires that a moderator do this for a regular user, unlike ubuntu-us-ca.
<dragon> I've been getting one email a day urging me to poke the two list admins, and today I decided to give in.
<philipballew> I might be wrong, but i beleive if thats the case you'd renew and they approve it
<dragon> Alright, I'll look into it. Thanks!
<pleia2> dragon: renewed (we expire it in case you aren't interested anymore)
<nhaines> Gareth: are there little SCALE flyers or half-sheets I can print and distribute?
<Gareth> Nod.  I believe so.  lemme look.
<nhaines> Thanks!
 * nhaines booked his room at the Hilton last night.
<Gareth> nhaines: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/sites/default/files/promo/SCALE_flyer3.pdf
<nhaines> yay!
 * nhaines is upgrading from oneiric to precise.
<nhaines> What could possibly go wrJ()$*#U$()$(@)#@(#@ NO CARRIER
<Gareth> nhaines: did you add in the lightning talks for UbuCon yet?  Any updates on the other speakers?
<nhaines> Gareth: I'm actually talking to one of the speakers now.  I didn't add in lightning talks yet.  Let me grab the schedule and get that updated.
<Gareth> thanks.
<nhaines> Well, time to reboot after the precise upgrade.  Watching it shut down to reboot while I type this from PuTTY on Windows.
 * nhaines loves Linux, ssh, screen, and irssi.
<nhaines> I also sometimes love PuTTY.  :P
<akk> putty actually did ssh better than linux for a long time ... don't know if that's still true.
<nhaines> I'm pretty happy with 'ssh' in Linux.
<akk> I was working at a company with a firewall, and ssh from my linux machine there to my server would have these half-minute delays sometimes ... really wasn't usable interactively
<akk> but I could putty from a windows box to the same server without the delays (or telnet) ... it was something about how openssh implemented the protocol
<akk> combined with something about the firewall.
<nhaines> Hmm, that's weird.  I've never heard about that.
<akk> There were other people seeing it, but not enough that anybody cared enough to fix it.
<nhaines> Now that sounds more like Linux.  :)
<nhaines> Gareth: Added the intro/lightning talk session for Ubucon.
<Gareth> nhaines: excellent.
<Gareth> nhaines: so the schedule you sent had intros and lightning talks as seperate.
<nhaines> Gareth: Yup.  I think I've managed to line up an additional speaker.
<nhaines> Gareth: breaks are only at 11am and 2:30pm now.  12:30 break is still lunch.
<nhaines> Gareth: PMed the working schedule to you.
<Gareth> got it.
<Gareth> excellent.  lines up with the other events :) Thanks!
<Gareth> nhaines: lightning talks published...once the others are in then I can publish those too.
<nhaines> Gareth: yeah, one of the speakers brought it to my attention... that's why the lightning talk took a little longer to submit.  :)
<nhaines> I'll try to expedite the speaker info.  I want to get ubucon.org live.
<Gareth> thanks.
<dragon> pleia2: thank you! While I haven't been doing much, I don't mind being a part of the discussions!
<philipballew> Whats thee best way to stop a deamon running?
<akk> Just once, or all the time?
<akk> Just once, usually service daemonname stop
<philipballew> just once. wanna get pid 928 929 930 to stop. there all network managing ones
<philipballew> ill give it a try. if i go offline. its because it worked
<nhaines> Yay, one more speaker confirmed for Ubucon.  One to go.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-06
<nhaines> Gareth: Just a running tab--got in touch with and got commitments from every speaker, so I should get bios and talk summaries and etc. this weekend.
<Gareth> nhaines: cool.  have they registered in the CFP system and submittd their talks? :)
<nhaines> No, but they are on notice.  :)
<nhaines> But you should get them the same time I do.  Should be weekend at the latest.
<nhaines> Gareth: Also am I getting a speaker badge or an exhibitor badge?
<nhaines> Seems I see the booth less and less every year.  :P
<Gareth> nhaines: did you already register?
<pleia2> oh, I haven't registered yet
<Gareth> nhaines: exhibitor badge is handy for setup...we try to only allow exhibitor in to setup during setup hours.
<pleia2> Gareth: should I be getting a special speaker code to register with?
<Gareth> pleia2: you can wait and be a speaker or register now and be an exhibitor.
<akk> pleia2: Speakers are automatically registered, or so it said in the mailing I got a few days ago.
<pleia2> speaker > exhibitor
<Gareth> pleia2: what akk said :)
<pleia2> oh, ok :)
<pleia2> thanks
<nhaines> Gareth: yeah, I already registered myself and my crew.
<nhaines> Gareth: my registration number is 16.  :D
<Gareth> nhaines: you're in as an exhibitor.
<MarkDude> Tonight is last night to reserve room for Scale for cheaper price
<MarkDude> grantbow, if you can make it down, there would be a room paid for you
<MarkDude> You would share with Alex Alcosta
<MarkDude> dragon, ping
<dragon> MarkDude: pong
<MarkDude> You going to Scale?
<MarkDude> Good place to have some fun
<dragon> MarkDude: well, first things first...
<dragon> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
<dragon> (belated)
<MarkDude> Cool, ty
<Corey> So who else is schlepping to SCaLE in a couple of weeks?
 * pleia2 raises hand again
<pleia2> we'll have an ubuntu booth there
<Corey> pleia2: I'll be working at the Salt booth for a bit.
 * akk raises a hand
 * nhaines raises a hand.
<MarkDude> \o
<MarkDude> Hell YEs to Scale
<nhaines> I'm looking forward to the Ubuntu concept design being shown at CES next week.  Mainly because I'm sure to be asked questions about it at Ubucon.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-07
<pleia2> I haven't heard from Darkwing lately and it looks like iheartubuntu won't be around much either, those were two of our core booth volunteers
<pleia2> is there anyone volunteering who hasn't signed up yet? this is not good
<pleia2> raevol, eps, philipballew and I are the only ones at this point
<pleia2> I'll post to the list in a bit
<philipballew> ill be there the whole time helping except wen i have to give me speech for scale pleia2
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> philipballew: yay, you rock!
<bkerensa> I think MarkDude will be there :P he has asked me a few times if I'm going
<pleia2> he's running the Fedora booth, so he'll have his hands full
<bkerensa> heh
<philipballew> also pleia2 since i am a unity user/hacker/guy who knows how it works, i was gonna use my laptop there
<pleia2> philipballew: at the booth?
<nhaines> pleia2: I hoped to be around but looks like I'll only be at SCALE on Friday and Saturday.
<philipballew> yeas, also iheartubuntu asked me to since he will be gone that weekend
<pleia2> philipballew: great, thank you
<pleia2> I was kinda depending upon his laptop, but I know how things change
<philipballew> I am also available to answer all unity questions.
<pleia2> \o/
<philipballew> jorge castro is there to. the big unity expert
<philipballew> doing cloud stuff though
<pleia2> yeah, the canonical people tend to just do drive-bys at the booth
<nhaines> If even that much.
<philipballew> will jono be there this time?
<pleia2> nope
<philipballew> he's missing out
<philipballew> i found out where ill be sleeping this scale. looked it all up online here http://tinyurl.com/54r5c
<philipballew> i assume dave will be there as well. I can see if kevin will come.
<pleia2> I haven't heard from dave in the past couple weeks :(
<pleia2> he has the banner and the conference pack
<philipballew> me either. I hope he is okay
<pleia2> same
<philipballew> I might have to text him. were gonna need to have iso's on hand as well I asume or the "odd ubuntu versions"
<philipballew> like the one's beside the main 4
<pleia2> yeah, I don't have a portable system with a burner
<pleia2> but I can bring usb sticks with the isos
<philipballew> my laptop burns. people can go to town on it if they want
<bkerensa> pleia2: Does Ubuntu California not have a booth laptop?
<pleia2> philipballew: can you work to get ahold of dave about his attending, and the conference pack and banner? and pick them up if needed?
<philipballew> maybe a iso of http://www.sabily.org/website/
<pleia2> bkerensa: we do not
<bkerensa> pleia2: FreeGeek does hardware grants... You donot have to be Oregon based
<bkerensa> We have a laptop for all our future events.... It isn't exactly modern or new but it runs Unity fine :)
<pleia2> my laptop is a pentium 3, it stopped being good for demos a while ago :)
<bkerensa> Hopefully by 2013 we will have two mobile kits (Rubbermaid tote: Laptop, Small HDTV, Wireless Router, Speakers, etc)
 * bkerensa is trying to figure out the logistics of getting stuff going on in rural areas of southern Oregon
<Darkwing> Ill be there at SCALE. Sorry, had some stuff happen in the family
 * pleia2 hugs Darkwing
<pleia2> yay! I was getting worried
<Darkwing> 3 deaths since christmas.
<pleia2> oh no, I'm so sorry
<Darkwing> This is the fist time I have turned my computer on in 2012
<pleia2> :(
<Darkwing> but im here
 * pleia2 seeks nap
<erichammond> I ordered an 8-port switch and purple network cables for SCALE. I can also bring a couple hundred blank CD-R and color sleeves (unfolded): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> you rock
<pleia2> canonical is shipping 400 CDs, so hopefully we won't need to burn 400 CDs like last year
<pleia2> (then again, scale keeps getting bigger!)
<erichammond> oooh, nice.
 * pleia2 updates wiki
<erichammond> It seems a little odd to give folks a CD where the sleeve is checked 11.10 but where it also seems to indicate that they could have gotten 12.04 or 12.10.  Not everybody knows that the version is the year.month of release.
<pleia2> if you want to print ones that end in 11.10 just pull the revision before last in bzr
<pleia2> we print them ahead because we're resource-constrained (can't afford to print 500 now, throw away 300 which will be useless in 4 months and print 500 more)
<erichammond> fair 'nuff, especially with the official batch you got this time.
<erichammond> heading off to dinner with the family...
<pleia2> enjoy :)
<Gareth> can I make one humble request for something you guys should have in the Ubuntu booth?
<Gareth> I'm just going to suggest it then :)  A cardboard cut out of Shuttleworth.
<erichammond> Gareth: go on...
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> Gareth: how about a 4 ft inflatable penguin instead?
<Gareth> well I suspose that will do :)
<dragon> with Shuttleworth's face on it!
<dragon> I'm about to delete the appengine identifier for ubuntu-california webapp that was proposed for development at some point.
<dragon> There is no negative impact of deleting this. We don't plan to use AppEngine afaik, and creating a new one is trivial.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-08
<pleia2> yay, jdeslip is volunteering at the booth too \o/
<philipballew> I have assigned a static ip to my squeeze server, hand can ssh into it by typing root@192.168.1.201 however my router does not show it as being connected. What might be a cause of that?
 * bkerensa tries to remix Ubuntu California's CD sleeves
<pleia2> bkerensa: shouldn't be too hard, just know that most of the layers are locked by default, so in inkscape you'll need to unlock them to change stuff
<bkerensa> pleia2: THANKS! :) I dont know Inkscape and was just like uhh I cant remove their logo
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I learned it all myself like 2 days ago
<akk> It's been a big week for learning inkscape -- I was doing that to.
<akk> +o
<bkerensa> I like Gimp
<bkerensa> pleia2: Is there a layer window where I can see attributes for layers to unlock this?
<pleia2> yeah
 * pleia2 opens up inkscape to find it
<pleia2> Layer > Layers
<pleia2> then just click on the little lock icon to toggle lockness
<pleia2> for each of the million layers it has
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/L5xnF.png  <-- :(
<pleia2> you don't want to use the old style sleeves anyway
<pleia2> grab lp:~ubuntu-california/+junk/2010branding-sleeves
<bkerensa> oh ok :D
<pleia2> that has the new ubuntu branding
<bkerensa> pleia2: Folding this is going to be epic interesting
<bkerensa> is their a manpage?
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> The folding of the sleeves
<pleia2> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/CDSleeves#Printing_and_Folding_Instructions
<pleia2> bkerensa: as mentioned there, if you grabbed lp:~ubuntu-california/+junk/sleeves there are more detailed folding instructions there
<pleia2> folding.pdf
<bkerensa> k :D
<Darkwing> Yay. Quassel-core is back up on the new server
<Darkwing> pleia2: you staying at the Hilton for scale again?
<pleia2> Darkwing: yep
<Darkwing> what day you arriving?
<pleia2> thursday evening
<Darkwing> OK good. I'll be there Thurs noonish
<Darkwing> tonight I'll go through all the swag I have. what t-shirts did you get in the conf pack?
<pleia2> we're using the libertopia conference pack
<pleia2> I just ordered CDs
<pleia2> I have a few 2XL ubuntu california shirts still that I'll bring down
 * pleia2 will doublecheck numbers
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-31
<dragon> Pi Related: http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/12/26/mk802-ii-mini-pc-now-costs-as-much-as-raspberry-pi-model-b-lets-compare-them/
<darthrobot> Title: [MK802 II Mini PC Now Costs as Much as Raspberry Pi Model B. Let’s Compare Them!]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-01
<grantbow> Less than seven hours left. #freenode-newyears http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/multicountdown.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Year 2013 Countdown Around The World - Static]
<grantbow> Am I alone in still feeling concerned about the potentially misunderstood Amazon search feature in 12.10+
<grantbow> I noticed this trick from the EFF article no longer works in 13.04 alpha
<grantbow> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<geofft> Hrm, LP #1054746 implies you can do System Settings | Privacy and uncheck "Include online search results"
<grantbow> probably can, but the package trick didn't work when I tried it last.
<geofft> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/117532396/privacy_dash.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [28855]
<geofft> yeah, the idea was that they specifically want a better UI for this than uninstalling
<geofft> In part because that's obscure and not discoverable
<MarkDude> Advice on a Linux happy laptop?
 * MarkDude is getting one for his Bday
<geofft> And, it looks like, in part because it might not just be this one lens
<MarkDude> Pondering Lenovo
 * MarkDude gets nervous nowadays hearing word *lens*
<MarkDude> :D
<grantbow> that UI doesn't address all the concerns outlined here. https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<darthrobot> Title: [Privacy in Ubuntu 12.10: Amazon Ads and Data Leaks | Electronic Frontier Foundation]
<MarkDude> uh bad timing I guess
 * MarkDude will ask later
<geofft> MarkDude: isn't approximately every laptop Linux happy these days? :)
<geofft> Lenovos are great. what in particular are you looking at / what do you want?
<MarkDude> Enough power to use GIMP
<MarkDude> HDMI out
<MarkDude> and a reasonable price (gf is getting it for gift for me)
<MarkDude> Apple would be nice- but that money goes to the Evil Empire
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude is prepared to put in a decent wifi card if needed
<MarkDude> Hmmmm, maybe I should ask the *knower of all things * akk :)
<geofft> yeah, make sure you get the Intel wifi
<MarkDude> No doubt
<MarkDude> thx geofft
 * MarkDude is off to lunch
<philipballew> Gareth, whens a good time to have a meeting with you to talk about this SCaLE Youth thing?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-02
<Gareth> philipballew: any time really.
<bkerensa> geofft and grantbow even if the UI did address it the toggle actually does not work... When you switch it off it still sends searches it just doesnt present results... someone from the community brought this up and I guess there is a bug somewhere that might get addressed at some point
<grantbow> bkerensa - wow, thanks for the tip. The 13.04 alpha I just rsynced and tried also had no legal disclaimer at all.
<philipballew> Gareth, alright, I can find you tomorrow I guess?
<geofft> bkerensa: Interesting
<geofft> bkerensa: The bug report claimed that the _wording_ implied that, but I didn't realize that was actually true.
<philipballew> pleia2, got time for a wiki question?
<pleia2> ask away
<pleia2> great work on those scale pages :)
<pleia2> (I'm almost afraid to ask, up early or still awake?)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, thats what I am asking. I want to make the two links at the top say just rideshare and hotelshare. :)
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> pleia2, I got 3 hours of sleep!
<pleia2> philipballew: ok, do this: [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x/rideshare|rideshare]]
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x/rideshare|rideshare - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> the part after the | is what shows up as the text
<philipballew> ah, Thats right!
<philipballew> Thanks
<pleia2> welcome :)
<kdub> happy new years!
<kdub> will be a big year for ubuntu! :D
<pleia2> happy new year :)
<kdub> see http://www.ubuntu.com/ today?
<darthrobot> Title: [Home | Ubuntu]
<pleia2> yeah, taking bets on preinstalled tablet or phone ;)
<philipballew> yeah. So how far in advance are you told about it kdub ?
 * kdub hides :)
 * philipballew laughs
<philipballew> They are making a bigger deal if this then the tv thing a year ago
<pleia2> maybe this one is real :P
<philipballew> haha, good point
<bkerensa> philipballew: I will tell you when I know for sure
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Joey is supposed to ping us when he knows and he is at the launch
<philipballew> bkerensa, maybe ill need to go grab my ubuntu shirt
<philipballew> so the hangout is in how long. it says its at 17:45 utc, but its only 4:30 utc now
<pleia2> philipballew: add 12 to that
<philipballew> ah, I see
 * philipballew would not have a problem if everything was in CA time
<philipballew> bkerensa, Hope I can join, I just put my Ubuntu shirt on.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: it will be recorded... and from the looks of things thousands of viewers easily
<philipballew> Its a good time for us to be in this
<philipballew> not middle of the night like uds
<philipballew> bkerensa, so when does this hangout actually get recorded then?
<bkerensa> at 17:45 UTC
 * bkerensa has to go setup a roll up banner
<bkerensa> bbs
<philipballew> okay, so the article shows the correct time that it actually starts. cool. Just send me the invite whenever.
<kdub> where's the hangout?
<philipballew> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-product-launch-omg-google-hangout
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Product Launch OMG! Google+ Hangout | OMG! Ubuntu!]
<kdub> cool, thanks philipballew
<philipballew> bkerensa, Joey is not joining us in the hangout?
<bkerensa> philipballew: he cant he is at the launch event
<philipballew> ah, such an important person he is.
<philipballew> still banking on this just being a new Severed Fifth album though.
<kdub> here goes!
<pleia2> a spinning circle, hooray!
<kdub> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cpWHJDLsqTU#!
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu for phones - Industry proposition - YouTube]
<akk> Google put so much effort into power management for the android kernel, and ubuntu historically hasn't been very interested in optimizing PM.
<akk> They're going to need a serious change of priorities to be viable on a phone.
<akk> If they do, I hope the interest extends to PM on x86 laptops too.
<MarkDude> philipballew, pingy
<MarkDude> dragon, pingy2
<philipballew> MarkDude, pong
<dragon> MarkDude: pong
<grantbow> So they announced that people can start building products? They did that at several UDSes too, right? Negotiation tactic I guess.
<akk> The page looks like it's aimed at manufacturers to get them to consider building a phone.
<grantbow> did he lose some weight? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu for phones - Industry proposition - YouTube]
<MarkDude> Saturday work for a Pi event dragon ?
<MarkDude> You up for Pi G? Or anyone else in the bay? Torikun ?
 * MarkDude promises at least two types of actual pie to eat (me likey food puns)
<grantbow> MarkDude: I am already booked for Ubuntu Hour in Berkeley 3-4. What time?
<MarkDude> going until 8pm maybe 9 G
<philipballew> pleia2, sometime would you be able to look at that scale page and tell me what I can do to it to get it worthy to send out?
<MarkDude> philipballew, you around Sat for Pi?
<philipballew> Am not. Sorry
<dragon> MarkDude: +1
<Torikun> yo
<MarkDude> Damn you philipballew
<MarkDude> That rhymes
<MarkDude> Pi at my house Torikun
<Torikun> ewwww when
<MarkDude> We will have actual pie too
<MarkDude> And rumors of Unicorns
<MarkDude> Maybe pony rides also
<MarkDude> Not confirmed yet
<philipballew> there will always be Unicorns and rumors of Unicorns?
<Torikun> hopefully not raspberry PI
<Torikun> lol
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Xmas-Eve-Netflix-Outage-Disrupts-Holiday-Plans-Shows-Growth-of-Streaming-184761101.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Christmas Eve Netflix Outage Disrupts Holiday Plans, Shows Growth of Streaming | NBC Southern California]
<bkerensa> read that
<bkerensa> :D
 * philipballew reads bkerensa link
<Corey> We have a scale discount code this year?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-03
<Torikun> yo
<grantbow> Torikun yo
<Torikun> how you doing grantbow
<grantbow> good, how are you?
<Torikun> ok
<grantbow> cya later
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-04
<raevol> ok fullscreening apps in workspaces and then using expose to monitor multiple ongoing tasks at once, this is just excessive
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-05
<MarkDude> Pi² party at my place tomorrow
<MarkDude> Anyone else in the Bay want to go?
 * MarkDude is being lazy and using Facebook, figured I should use *grownup methodologies ALSO*
<akk> I can't come this time, but +1 on the grownup methodologies, maybe I'll make it to one eventually.
<MarkDude> Cool akk
<MarkDude> we plan on sorting some sortof regualr schedule
<MarkDude> its only the 2nd one
<MarkDude> So we are more seat of pants at the present
<akk> I took my RPi last night to the San Gabriel Valley hackfest, wish we had a group like that in the south bay.
<akk> I got analog input working, and fiddled a little with sound. Next goal is driving motors.
<akk> And chatted with a guy who's interested in building an eye-tracking rig, and a bunch of us are interested in eeg/brainwave monitoring.
<MarkDude> yay motors are fun
<toddcnb> at the installfest
<grantbow> toddcnb: nice!
<MarkDude> Torikun, - you making it today?
<MarkDude> Pizza, and Pies
<MarkDude> with Pis
<MarkDude> See the food pun I made ^^^
 * MarkDude impresses himself rather easily
<Torikun> MarkDude: when and where
<Torikun> thsi is the first I am hearing about it
<dragon> Torikun: better late than never! :P
<dragon> Torikun: Mark's, starting two hours ago
<dragon> But you're not late.
<dragon> MarkDude: caught up here helping this girl find a car
<dragon> so I might be late. :/
<Torikun> lol
<Torikun> dragon: how you like the IO on the pi?
<Torikun> the SD, ethernet, usb and wifi are all on the same controller lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-06
<Gareth> philipballew: hey
<philipballew> Gareth, hello!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-31
<pleia2> hooray, I'll be going to scale!
<raevol> happy New Year's Eve everyone!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-01
<nhaines> pleia2: hooray!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-02
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<bkerensa> pleia2: will you be promoting the HP contest? One of your colleagues reached out to me
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: the hackathon?
<bkerensa> pleia2: well the hackathon kicks off the bigger campaign
<bkerensa> pleia2: Noble Code
<pleia2> bkerensa: right, I'll be helping out with the SF hackathon
<bkerensa> coo
<bkerensa> Gareth: TIL you can upgrade to a King Suite on the Executive Floor of the Hilton for just $15 :D
<Gareth> bkerensa: nice.
<bkerensa> Gareth: We got something special planned for Scale this year
<bkerensa> :D
<Gareth> oh?
<bkerensa> Gareth: We should have a full line up of devices all running our latest release and possibly the new UI
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and lots of swag is the plan
<Gareth> excellent.
<Gareth> ...and the Firefox skinned porsche for me.
<pleia2> shotgun
<philipballew> bkerensa, If you do not have a firefox tattoo by scale, I will have lost all faith in you.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-03
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have to fly back down to SF in two weeks :) if you wanna grab a coffee again
<pleia2> bkerensa: I shall try to be alive in 2 weeks :)
<pleia2> my poor jetlag brain
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you heard from MarkDude at all? I have not been able to nail him down last few trips to SF
<bkerensa> pleia2: Unfortunately I cannot say I get jet lag in my 1hour 55min flight to SFO
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: haven't seen him in ages, he does use facebook though so might try contacting him there
<bkerensa> I did
<bkerensa> he never answers
<bkerensa> this must be what happens when you get a girlfriend
<pleia2> lol
 * bkerensa can't recall its been so long
<pleia2> speaking of which, set a date yet? ;)
<rww> howdy all
<pleia2> hey there rww
<rww> bkerensa: well, I did disappear off IRC too, maybe there is truth to this...
<bkerensa> rww: :D
<pleia2> I
<pleia2> I just got back from florida, so I'm still on east coast time
<pleia2> flying to .au tomorrow, so I'll be on.. oh gosh who knows
<pleia2> should be fun!
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh dear have fun
<bkerensa> pleia2: my paris trip got pushed back to Q3/Q4 which is why I have to fly to SF so suddenly.. They just told me today
<bkerensa> pleia2: are you going to try for OS Bridge this year?
<pleia2> bkerensa: not planning on it, I have so many on topic (to work) conferences lined up this year
<pleia2> debconf is on my schedule though :)
<bkerensa> oh nice
 * bkerensa is on the Debconf Team
<bkerensa> L:D
<bkerensa> somewhere in my bag of hats
<rww> you have a lot of them, I keep seeing bkerensa@mozilla in the blogosphere
<rww> anyways, I finally got out of university and am thus down to 40 hours a week of work, so I am thinking of wandering back into the Linux scene
<pleia2> hooray
<bkerensa> pleia2: did the Moz guy ever respond to you on Twitter about the Xubuntu Power Testing they were doing?
<pleia2> bkerensa: nope :( but it's holiday time
<bkerensa> rww: Yeah I like that Mozilla is much more then just a Open Source project or Open Source Community but is also focused on some really important issues like privacy activism, education and other initiatives like promoting open web
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah today is the first day back but I bet most took today off too :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I worked today, but had a fair amount of backlog to get through as I'm sure many others did
<rww> bkerensa: yeah. I've been impressed with how well it maintains its values, given the whole Google funding thing. I was kind of concerned for a while, without foundation it seems. Firefox is my day-to-day web browser :)
<pleia2> (I tried to keep up somewhat, but it's a lot to keep up with!)
<rww> keep meaning to look at the mozilla phone thing, haven't gotten around to it
<rww> the cellphone i have is annoyingly non-open
<bkerensa> rww: Although I cannot really elaborate too much because I'm under NDA.... Mozilla gets money from a number of sources in addition to Google and in significant amounts
<bkerensa> Google is not the cash cow anymore although it is still a big flow of revenue
<bkerensa> rww: will you be at SCALE? We will be demo'ing devices there :)
<rww> when is SCaLE?
<pleia2> feb 21-23
<rww> boo, midweek
<pleia2> it's fri-sun
<rww> oh, I'm looking at january, duh
 * pleia2 gets rww a new calendar
<pleia2> :)
<rww> perhaps I will go then. will ask work for a day or two off
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> we're doing an ubucon on friday
<rww> do y'all need volunteers?
<rww> in general, not just ubucon
<pleia2> we certainly need booth volunteers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I think philballew is the only one so far ;)
<pleia2> not sure about ubucon, I know all the speaker slots are full, not sure if Richard needs help beyond that
<philballew> pleia2, I know me, Mikey, and Steve will all be at the booth. Other than that, It's open to more.
<pleia2> philballew: can you add their names to the wiki so we can start tracking it?
<philballew> pleia2, Sure.
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<pleia2> +1
<nhaines> Yay, I'm being super productive today.
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the IRC Council shoutout.  I'm honored and relieved not to have been elected.  :)
<blitz> lol
<blitz> I don't blame you, it's one of those things you kind of want but are still relieved about?
<pleia2> nhaines: it was good to see a healthy election :) so thanks for standing
<nhaines> pleia2: I thought it was important to do my part.  :)
<nhaines> blitz: yeah, I wanted there to be enough Ubuntu members standing for there to be a real election.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-04
<pleia2> ok, errands complete, now to finish packing!
<nhaines> Yup, I'm on break.  Might eat dinner and then it's back to writing!
<pleia2> nice
<philballew> pleia2, Wil you be doing a Ubuntu hour next week?
<philballew> or the week after?
<pleia2> philballew: the week after (I updated the wiki a few weeks ago when I created the event in LTP)
<pleia2> jan 15th
<philballew> pleia2, perfect!
<philballew> nhaines, I got an email from a person in Orange county looking for an Ubuntu help/hour or a team leader there. Can I forward it to you?
<pleia2> philballew: he sent it to all admins, I sent him to richard
 * pleia2 forwards over the reply
<pleia2> I though I included you and grant on it, but my brain is not so good today :)
<pleia2> thought too
<pleia2> see?
<philballew> pleia2, Interesting that he did not just cc, but whatever! I see it from you now.
<pleia2> philballew: see the footer of the email :)
<philballew> pleia2, I see now. :)
<philballew> pleia2, So what is it like being upside down all the time now?
 * philballew hopes she got the joke...
<pleia2> well, so far I am mostly just suffering from lack of sleep
<pleia2> it's 10:45AM on Sunday here, so not so far off from home, except a whole day
<pleia2> Perth is another few timezones over though, so I'm sure I'll be feeling it once I leave New Zealand :)
<philballew> ah, interesting.  Bon Iver makes a song about Perth.
 * philballew may have just outed himself as someone who listens to strange music.
<philballew> have fun with Linux though pleia2
<pleia2> always do!
<rww> pleia2: which bit of NZ?
<pleia2> rww: Auckland airport ;)
<pleia2> 8.5 hour layover
<rww> aww, wrong island :s
<pleia2> only a bit more than 2 hours to go before boarding!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-05
<philballew> pleia2, with that much time, did you go and have a look around the area?
<nhaines> philballew: yes, feel free to forward emails of that nature to me in the future.
<nhaines> Also any redditors feel free to upvote my link.  It got some unexplicable downvotes early on.  :P  http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ucltn/which_version_of_ubuntu_do_i_install_a_guide_for/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Which version of Ubuntu do I install? (A guide for advocates) : Ubuntu]
<philballew> nhaines, alright. Dude's in H.B., but figured that is closest to you.
 * philballew upvotes
<nhaines> Thanks!
<jyo> rww: Nice to see you around again, mate!
<jyo> Still time to submit your nomination(s) for the LoCo Election. Just edit the wiki page! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2013
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2013 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> don't you need to be an ubuntu member for that? :P
<rww> oh, no, that's IRC Council
<rww> how many open slots are there?
<rww> b/c if there aren't enough people to fill slots then sure, otherwise no
<jyo> 3 spots, only 2 nominations so far.
<rww> well, if nothing else, the edit i'm about to make should spur someone else to step up
<rww> or would, if login weren't taking forever
<jyo> grantbow: Any interest for another go? :)
<rww> ubuntu wiki + login.ubuntu.com + konqueror = lolno i guess
<rww> anyway yes, now some more people should run just to keep me from being in charge or something idk
<pleia2> rww: it doesn't actually matter what browser you use, the wiki is always slow :\
<rww> pleia2: it sits on the ubuntu login screen for over a minute, and then sends me to the homepage where i'm logged in, then logs me out on subsequent pages
<rww> so it is a bit more broken than usual
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> every day I learn more things to love about our wikis
<rww> this is me we're talking about though, it's highly likely something i did to my browser is to blame
<elky> rww: whatever you do, don't write a blog post. you have to find the right package to submit a bug report against instead
<elky> (true story)
<rww> ubuntu-website?
<elky> their SSO thing i guess
<rww> well, the wiki is probably to blame
<pleia2> I typically just submit a ticket and then bug them in the sysadmins channel (they LOVE me)
<rww> since, you know, it's the wiki
<rww> lol
<rww> i remember when i used to do that, fun times
<rww> elky: does ubuntulog still disappear randomly
<elky> i haven't payed enough attention to know
<rww> ah
<pleia2> but honestly, the wiki is kind of a lost cause, the software isn't built to handle this many pages and the SSO stuff is a mess, at least it mostly works for most people eventually now
<elky> i assume it's still just irssi logging
<rww> should switch to mediawiki. seriously.
<elky> (re sso/website/etc: http://geekosophical.net/?p=528)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ouch, my brain… | Geekosophical]
<pleia2> they should have an open source infrastructure team so we could switch it :)
<pleia2> ack, lca meeting time
<elky> pleia2: will that sell phones though?
 * pleia2 losetrackoftime
 * rww passes elky some kool-aid
<rww> try this, it tastes pretty good
<elky> oh wat. now i'm sad i won't be at LCA :(
<rww> jyo: might be worth putting out another call for nominations over email, btw
<nhaines> Yeah.  The holidays eat all community efforts.
<rww> kind of a problem with elections being yearly
<nhaines> rww: if we could rephase the cadence, that would help.
<nhaines> Everyone knows it's all about the cadence.
<rww> half-year term would fix that right up, and put elections in summer. main downside would be that some people have more availability in summer, so you risk electing people who'll disappear in six months
<rww> (one half-year term, then full-year terms)
<rww> although SCaLE is a booster, so maybe all of the above is off-base
<nhaines> rww: donno if the extra overhead is worth it just to change cadenence.
<rww> indeed
<nhaines> Might be better just to extend terms a couple months, especially if they use SCALE as a milestone.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-31
 * ianorlin finds it hard to believe how fast this desktop spins up virtual machines
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-01
 * ianorlin wonders when will the results be announced
<nhaines> After 7pm tomorrow, I should imagine.
<rww> i click the magic button at 7pm, at which point the result URL it gave y'all will start working and I'll email out a copy
<nhaines> Happy new year to everyone!  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-02
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: January 11th at 7:00pm PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> Election results announced: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2015-January/002554.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Call for Ubuntu California LoCo Team leadershipnominations]
<rww> heh, I should probably have changed that subject line at some point
<rww> oh well
<pleia2> hooray, congrats nhaines, elky and ioorlin :D
<rww> oh, and for anyone who cares:
<rww> Announced end of poll: 2015-01-01 19:00
<rww> Actual time poll closed: 1/1/2015, 7:00:01 PM
<rww> Private poll (63 authorized voters)
<pleia2> well done
<rww> Actual votes cast: 18
<rww> and there were 3 people who didn't get ballots but were in LP, none of whom I heard from
<rww> and 1 person who contacted me but wasn't in LP
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> and
<pleia2> FREEDOM \o/
<rww> hehe
<rww> how many more leadership positions do you have left :P?
<pleia2> probably just CC and UWN
<pleia2> I still hold keys to Classroom, but that has quietly died
<jose> in most part, yes
<jose> also, happy new year to all of you
<jose> hope to see you at SCALE
<pleia2> thanks jose :)
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2!  :)
<pleia2> jose: looking forward to seeing you at lima ubucon :)
<jose> \o/
<rww> LP wrangling done, pleia2 i left you alone until the TC thing gets sorted out
 * pleia2 nods
 * ioorlin is sad classroom has sort of died
<jose> ioorlin: well, if you want to hold a session you can just pm me :)
<jose> still, I'm going to try to resume activities over there, I've just had a busy time
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-03
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the lovely email!  Even though I've only read it twice and haven't acted on it yet, it was really nice to have such a considerate handoff.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-04
<pleia2> nhaines: sure thing, I just realized I forgot to put our website on the list, adding now..
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, I thought that just magically happened by itself.
<pleia2> story of my life :)
<nhaines> ;)
<rww> pleia2: I'm doing cleanup on that WhoDoesWhat page. Are you and Grant still the mailing list mods?
<pleia2> rww: yep
<rww> on a related note, the last post to our loco forum was in 2013. assuming my memory is correct that the Forums folks are fine/pleased with closing LoCo forums, we might want to consider requesting that
<rww> since it's Yet Another Thing We're Not Monitoring right now
<pleia2> last *new* post, we still update existing ones
<rww> maybe I should put "online resources review" on an agenda
<pleia2> and I keep track of it
<rww> ah, okays
<pleia2> (I get emails when it's updated)
<nhaines> *I'm* fine with closing the forums.
<nhaines> They're redundant to mailing lists anyway.
<nhaines> Also Fidonet.
<rww> do we have a fidonet presence?
<rww> if not, this is probably why we aren't getting that many new members
<nhaines> alt.fan.ubuntu.california
<rww> alrighty, everything in the first few sections of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/WhoDoesWhat is now correct. "Website" onwards needs checking by people who know about such things
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/WhoDoesWhat - Ubuntu Wiki]
<MichaelPaoli> I'm already here and with images [ http://www.wiki.balug.org/wiki/doku.php?id=balug:cds_and_images_etc ] - including Ubuntu - SF-LUG meeting starts shortly: http://www.sf-lug.org/ - Cafe Enchante on Geary Boulevard at 26th Ave., San Francisco
<darthrobot> Title: [balug:cds_and_images_etc [BALUG Wiki]]
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Linux Users' Group]
<ianorlin> +1 on updating who does what
<ianorlin> ok checking with chanserv the list of ops seems to be right
<nhaines> I should have ops.  Because of reasons.
<pleia2> your wish is my command
<ianorlin> and then the wiki should be updated with new info
<pleia2> go for it
<DonkeyHotei> i haven't typed "/cs access #ubuntu-us-ca list" i think probably ever
<DonkeyHotei> and i was literally the first idler in the loco's channel
<nhaines> pleia2: I thought the wiki just got updated with current info magically.
 * ianorlin thinks I might want to be added to Google+ admins as there are only 2 right now
 * pleia2 sends manager invite to ianorlin
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-04
<pleia2> nhaines: aw, I already have plans wednesday night :(
<pleia2> I thought ubuntu gatherings would be thursday!
<pleia2> (figured locals wouldn't be around wednesday)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-05
<nhaines> pleia2: we were going to have two parties but I don't think the sponsorship worked out.
<pleia2> nhaines: pay your own way dinner at denny's? ;)
<nhaines> I don't know what's going on Thursday (but there should be something) but I think on Wednesday, Canonical's plan is to just get drunk at the hotel bar.  :)  If the hotel bothers answering their emails, that is.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> well, after my dinner maybe I'll come by then
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> We should have final details Wednesday and then I'll do separate Meetup events for them.  :)
<pleia2> cool, I plan on being on the call that day too
<pleia2> mostly to complain :)
<nhaines> Haha!
<pleia2> I mean, "express some concerns"
<pleia2> nothing big, just forwarding along some passive aggressive grumping
<nhaines> Every bit helps.
<akk> Is the UpSCALE CFP closed? I occasionally see references to it, but there doesn't seem to be a link on the website or sent in email.
<pleia2> akk: last email I saw from the scale crew was on 12/22 and they said "There is still room for an UpSCALE Talk or two"
<pleia2> "Those interested in
<pleia2> submitting an UpSCALE Talk can submit through the SCALE CFP system –
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x/cfp – and mark your talk with the UpSCALE tag."
<pleia2> so, maybe :)
<pleia2> they also hang out in #scale
<nhaines> Oh, I thought they were on another IRC network.  :)
<nhaines> It's raining!
<nhaines> It's been pouring since about 3am.
<pleia2> the sun finally came out here
<pleia2> probably means I should go take a walk after work instead of hibernating
<akk> It was snowing a little an hour ago, but now there's some blue sky.
<pleia2> nhaines: a friend of mine helped mary jo pehl with a book and she invited him as a guest to a rifftrax thing on thursday (I already had tickets), I'm going to see about inviting myself along with him
<pleia2> because meeting her would be aweeeeesome
<nhaines> Ooh, that would be awesome!
<nhaines> I got a $10 gift certificate from Rifftrax so I bought the MST3K episode "The Pumaman".  It was awful.  :D
<pleia2> one of my favorites
<pleia2> I ran an mst3k fan site a long time ago
<nhaines> I first saw it when on vacation as a teen.  It was great!
<pleia2> and actually, it was mst3k that first got me to join an irc channel
<pleia2> so, it's really all their fault I'm here
<nhaines> haha
<akk> Did anybody ever find about about whether speakers need to register?
<nhaines> I'll find out tomorrow.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-06
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for being in the call this morning.  :)
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> likely can't make it next week, am doing a scale twitter chat thing with the opensource.com folks at 11
<pleia2> so I'll need to be prepping for whatever that means ;)
<nhaines> Haha
<nhaines> It means that no one will be able to find the questions or answers afterward.
<nhaines> If you have any concerns for next week then just pass them along and I'll bring them up at the next call.
<pleia2> will do, thanks
<nhaines> The problem with everything being so well organized and so much help from everyone is that I'm terrified I'm overlooking something super simple, ha.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> pleia2: just picked up a third talk at SCALE.  I think I'm beating you!
<pleia2> nhaines: you are :) I only have 2
<nhaines> Time to step up your game!
<nhaines> Although the third talk is a panel session.  :)
<pleia2> I did 3 the last time I went to scale, it's 2 too many
<pleia2> though this time I won't have my grandmother dying the day before
<pleia2> raise your hand if you don't know how to handle death o/
<nhaines> Luckily my talks are refreshes of other things I've done.  And my grandparents are all already dead so, uh, good for me for planning ahead?
<nhaines> I handle death rather laconically.  But it still wouldn't be any fun happening the day before!
<pleia2> yeah, my talks are too
<pleia2> ubucon one needs to be  rehashed a bit so my examples point at ubuntu
<pleia2> (it currently points to various open source projects)
<pleia2> devops days one is similar to one I did in november
<nhaines> My talk following Mark Shuttleworth needs to have any work done on it at all.
<nhaines> (Although in principle it's an update of Appendix B of my book.)
<pleia2> I think I messed up my footnotes in the emails I set out, woooo
<pleia2> oh well
<pleia2> anyway, all done and I added the links to the announcements to the google doc
<pleia2> nhaines: as far as I can tell, these were the only announcements about scale that was sent to ubuntu-us-ca: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2015-October/002681.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2015-December/002696.html
<pleia2> might be worth doing a shiny refresher :)
<pleia2> the one in october announced it, in december I forwarded along sponsorship info
<pleia2> a nice "it's happening and it will be AMAZING" post would be nice
<pleia2> nice nice
<nhaines> It is time for a reminder.  :)  I'll see about getting to it later tonight.  :)
<pleia2> maybe after you do that I'll also share the same post on social media
<nhaines> Synergy! \o/
<pleia2> nhaines: http://smile.amazon.com/Aitoh-Origami-Sheet-5-875-Feet-5-875-Inch-50-Pack/dp/B0025U1340
<pleia2> I think they are mistake about the Feet there in the description ;)
<pleia2> but I'm going to get at least one pack now for the SF Ubuntu hours
<nhaines> Ooh, perfect!
<pleia2> ok, seriously now, back to work
<nhaines> akk: If you're a speaker at SCALE, you're automatically registered for a speaker badge which is all-access, by SCALE.  :)
<akk> Great, thanks, nhaines!
<akk> And I see in today's mailing that UpSCALE is still open ... now if I only had a clever topic to propose.
<akk> Long shot ... at O'Reilly conferences, sometimes the evening Ignite sessions are open to everyone and don't require a badge.
<akk> I don't suppose that's true for UpSCALE?
<nhaines> Do an UpSCALE talk about the challenge of coming up with an UpScale talk!
<nhaines> Hmm, I don't know.  That'd be a good question for SCALE.
<akk> (I'm visiting friends who won't be at the conference, so scheduling something at dinnertime is problematic if they can't come.)
<ianorlinqt> ugh slept in too late and missed the call
<pleia2> it's 2PM
<ianorlinqt> yeah I had trouble getting up because of my father needing help and stuff has me way off schedule and has really messed with my sleep schedule
<pleia2> :\
<ianorlinqt> I wish I could set an alarm clock to get up on time but no he just has to wake me up to help him after midnight which gets me way off schedule
<ianorlinqt> I think scale will have a way to motivate me to get up
<akk> There's lots of good stuff in the mornings on the SCALE schedule. I'm wondering how much time I'll need to allow to drive from Duarte at rush hour.
<akk> (Staying with a friend.)
<spease> exit
<spease> >_>
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-07
<ianorlinqt> wow only 2 people signed up as booth volunteers so far
<ianorlinqt> on the wiki or is there another space?
<nhaines> ianorlinqt: Just the wiki.
<nhandler> Well, I just found out that Yelp is sponsoring the event and that we have someone speaking. Not getting my hopes up, but I submitted my name as someone interested in attending. So we'll see
<nhaines> nhandler: good luck!
<nhandler> nhaines: Thanks. It probably doesn't help that I am in talks with my manager right now about getting the company to let me attend two other events, but we shall see. From everything I have been seeing, it should be a great event
<nhaines> Haha
<nhaines> It's going to be fantastic.  It always is in the first place, but it's going to continue to improve.
<nhaines> I'm going to be on an Ubuntu Leadership panel at UbuCon on Friday, prepresenting the LoCo Council.
<nhaines> I definitely didn't imagine myself sitting along Mark Shuttleworth on a panel 8 years ago when I started Ubuntu advocacy.  Or last year, really.  :P
<nhandler> nhaines: You definitely deserve to be up there :)
<nhaines> nhandler: Aww, thanks. :)
<nhaines> I'm going to pretend I do, anyway.  Because as these things go, you can only feign experience and legitimacy so long before you have it!
<akk> Somebody, Sarah Mei I think, gave a talk on public speaking at She's Geeky a couple years back where she talked about the big lie
<akk> where you're pretending that you're confident and know you belong there
<akk> and it's all a big lie, and maybe some of the audience even knows it's a lie, but that's okay, as long as you pretend, it'll be a good talk.
<akk> (She said it better, I wish I remembered quite how.)
<nhaines> Yup, been saying that for years.
<pleia2> nhaines: the event, ubucon?
<pleia2> err nhandler
<pleia2> darnit
<pleia2> one of you is going to have to move
<pleia2> I kid, I kid <3
<akk> One of them really should change his name. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-08
<pleia2> oh dear, the starbucks we usually have our ubuntu hours on has started closing at 6pm /o\
 * pleia2 searches for another venue
<rww> it's SF, just move to the starbucks i assume they have a block over
<nhandler> pleia2: There is another at http://www.starbucks.com/store/18499/us/3rd-howard/201-3rd-st-san-francisco-ca-941033143/convention
<nhandler> Or what about https://www.specialtys.com/Location.aspx?Store=SF02 ?
<pleia2> nhandler: I'm leaning toward the one on 3rd (specialties is pretty aggressive about clearing out around closing time)
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm fine with anything, they are all close enough to $work for me.
<pleia2> then again the one on new montgomery claims 7pm too, but the sign outside says 6 now
<pleia2> maybe I should walk over to the 3rd street one and look at their door :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll be walking by there after work today, so I can check if you want
<pleia2> nhandler: that would be great, I got pulled into more work things
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-09
<nhandler> pleia2: Walked by the Starbucks. There were still people there around 6:30. The only sign on the outside said 7pm. The employees were starting to cleanup, but they didn't appear to be kicking people out.
<pleia2> nhandler: great, thank you :)
<nhandler> Thank *you* for organizing :)
<mikestewart> yo Gareth (greenway?)
<mikestewart> few folks from LA Drupal hit me up today about a booth ... still a possibility for SCaLE?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-10
<pleia2> nhaines: can we remove the requirement for members of the meetup to have a photo?
<pleia2> I've been informed that some people don't mind meeting up locally, but don't want their mug shared all over the internet
<pleia2> right now to sign up for ubucon you need: meetup.com account, join Ubuntu California, upload photo, sign up for event
<pleia2> doesn't look like there's a way to just go to an event without joining the team, which is ashame for something like ubucon
<MarkDude> That's not a good thing. Glad you mentioned that
<pleia2> means people flying in for the event have to sign up for our loco meetup group
<pleia2> Daniel got around the photo requirement by uploading a blank image :)
<pleia2> I'd rather not make people do that
<MarkDude> Psuedonyms allow for a verified pic, like a cartoon character
<MarkDude> There are some folks that cant/dont want it to be known they attend
<MarkDude> Antoehr project Im in allows an admin to bypass known names thing
<MarkDude> Just trying to help, Fedora found we had to drop the requirement of known names. We have an admin check it in some cases. Tho we do have a process for someone wanting to stay anon
<MarkDude> Like say a maker/hacker type that has a govt job. They want to keep those spearate
<pleia2> we don't have a real name requirement
<MarkDude> And of course, women (or atleast non men) are less liekly to participate if identity is a "thing"
<pleia2> I don't want to make people upload cartoon pictures if they don't want to put up a picture
<pleia2> it's a simple checkbox, don't require photos :)
<MarkDude> Of course, just more saying that it should fit the Distros goal
<MarkDude> +1
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> The real name thing makes sense for others, but that would be silly for Ubuntu
<pleia2> a member of the Ubuntu Community Council in their last term never used their real name, it was an interesting experiment
<pleia2> and it worked
<MarkDude> Safety takes many forms
<pleia2> indeed
<MarkDude> ANd with doing things like that
<MarkDude> It makes it easier when there is a need
<MarkDude> Way cool to know.
 * MarkDude loves seeing how Linux is maturing in so many ways. We have far to go. But, we are hittting point of trying things, to see hwat works. Instead of debating if we shoudl try things
<MarkDude> Yay Penguin Family
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group, in progress at Bobby G's http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<ianorlin> yeah I don't like the photo thing
<ianorlin> I see more ways someone could make an argument that making people show there faces can get kind of questionable on the code of conduct.
<ianorlin> yeah the ubuntu community should be much more welcoming than dwarves making people take of masks
<ianorlin> althuogh too mcuh detail could be spoilers
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-03
<lynorian> oops slept in too late for the scale planning meeting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-08
<defdavedrizzy> anyone running unity 8 here?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-01-06
<toddc> https://xkcd.com/1782/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Team Chat]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-03
<chiluk> Hey folks, just curious what's going on with ubucon?  Have the presentation submissions been selected yet?
<pleia2> I think nhaines is still working on it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-04
 * lynorian has not heard any news
